#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-15
<slinnky> hey, is the gnome-shell from gnome-3 ppa uninstallable right now? I'm trying to install gnome-shell and am getting  unmet dependencies error
<slinnky> libgjs0c and gjs
<sepisoad> how input devices is handled in ubuntu desktop?
<sepisoad> how to add a new device to this list
<sepisoad> how to capture input devices events/intrrupts?
<c_smith> Hey, my HDMI port from my AMD Radeon 6670 card won't appear (using the OSS drivers is out of the question as I get a kernel panic soon after boot with them), is there something I can try? the card appears in aplay -l but not in pavucontrol, ALSAMixer or the GNOME volume settings dialog.
<c_smith> I've tried adding radeon.audio=1 to GRUB, which does nothing.
<tommie-lie> c_smith: is it connected to something?
<c_smith> tommie-lie, yes, that's what I'm viewing everything through, but the only sound device is the headphone jacks.
<c_smith> I'm about to revert back to Ubuntu GNOME 12.10 to see if the issue persists there.
<c_smith> I'm not against using a slightly older version of GNOME, I did so on Arch.
<tommie-lie> c_smith: ok, then I don't know, because for me the HDMI output only appears in the mixers when I have a television plugged in.
<tommie-lie> anyhow, I think that #ubuntu may be of more help for you as the problem seems not to be gnome-centered
<c_smith> tommie-lie, alright, but I DO get the feeling this is an issue with the new FGLRX 13.3 drivers.
<c_smith> haven't had the issue with 13.1 in 12.10
<tommie-lie> yes, probably, but even then, ubuntu-gnome only uses the same packages as the rest of the ubuntu world, so I'd rather ask there, you have more than 30 people there ;-)
<atrus> if aplay -l shows it, you might want to try asking in #pulseaudio as well
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-16
<FearNotMan> Anybody excited for 13.04?  Will you be upgrading to Gnome 3.8?
<FrankieJ> anyone here has used ubuntu on their dell laptop?
<forage> gdm fails to start after a system crash. We narrowed it down to what appears to be an upstart issue after some tracking with the help of a gnome dev
<forage> can you be of any assistance in helping me to solve the problem?
<forage> I can start gdm manually as root, but during boot it only gives me "[failed]"
<forage> this happens even before gdm is actually started so there are no gdm logs created
<forage> I've altered /etc/init/gdm.conf by including echo's but it never even gets to the script part on line 24
<forage> i.e. the part in which gdm actualyl gets started
<hansin> Ran UG 13.04 beta2 as a Live USB. Like it a lot, and will be the Ubuntu variant I install upon release. Question is, are there appropriate "meta" packages available so that I can do a minimal Ubuntu install and then add Gnome without all the applications and cruft I do not need? Actually, will probably add the Gnome 3 PPA first so I also get Gnome 3.8 as well. Thanks.
<hansin> Actually, probably a question for the mailing list.
<hansin> But if anyone has any insight, let me know.
<jbicha> the only metapackage we provide is ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<jbicha> and we don't include cruft ;)
<hansin> Thanks! By cruft I mean applications I don't need like Libre Office or Evolution or Cheese, etc. Maybe cruft was a bad word, but more appropriately I think it best to say "cruft is in the eye of the beholder." I'll take a look at the content of the meta-package and see what it lists.
<hansin> Just took a look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<jbicha> hansin: all 3 of those example are just "recommends" so you can remove them without needing to remove the metapackage
<hansin> I'll make sure to install only the depends and ignore the recommends.
<hansin> Yep, just what you were thinking ;)
<hansin> And I can pick and choose from there!
<jbicha> well installing recommends is the default and some things won't work right without certain recommends
<hansin> Btw, Gnome 3 starting to look nice. Like I said, I'll probably do a minimal install, add the Gnome 3 PPA. and go from there.
<jbicha> those 3 are safe to remove though
<jbicha> I proposed not installing any email app by default but I didn't get enough support for the idea this cycle
<hansin> I think if you can keep "depends" on what has to be there, and keep optional stuff separate as "recommends", that is a move in the right direction. I know it can be a trick sometimes to know how to exclude "recommends" stuff (in fact I'll have to look it up for aptitude). But main thing, if they are not forced onto people as "hard" dependencies, that is a good thing in my opinion. Thanks to...
<hansin> ...all for putting this variant together and getting it as official.
<hansin> Btw, all the included "depends" lightweight utilities seem pretty reasonable. Basically, I need to just look through it all and come up with a plan. Should be cool. Thanks!
<jbicha> darkxst: see comment #12 on bug 1059374
<ubot5> bug 1059374 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) "Using Adwaita, many widgets are drawn with a solid black background" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059374
<jbicha> I want u-g-default-settings to explicitly disable Ubuntu's overlay scrollbars anyway
<darkxst> jbicha, right, I guess that is it. I don't like them but terminal scroll lock is broken for me, when I disable the overlays ;(
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-17
<ecc> hi guys... Is there anyway to edit any kind of configs in empathy in ubuntu 12.10? everything's so well hidden nowadays :/
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-18
<darkxst> jbicha, backported fixes for bugs 1064022, 1077546
<ubot5> bug 1064022 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with signal 5 in st_widget_get_theme_node()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064022
<ubot5> bug 1077546 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome Shell sudo dialog said "Sorry, that didn't work. Please try again" when opening Synaptic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077546
<darkxst> can you upload them before freeze, if no one else gets to them!
<jbicha> darkxst: yes I'll do it tomorrow before freeze
<darkxst> thanks
<darkxst> meh, screenshield is still failing sometimes, with what looks like https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=689106
<ubot5> Gnome bug 689106 in lock-screen "ScreenShield: try harder to become modal, and catch failures" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> but that was meant to be fixed
<slinnky> Hey, are the 13.04 betas signed for UEFI Secure Boot? Are all the flavor betas signed (K-,X-,L-,ubuntu,-Gnome)?
<darkxst> slinnky, I don't know about all the flavours, but ours are
<slinnky> Ah okay
<slinnky> Good to know darkxst, thanks
<nazgul_> how do I upgrade from (regular) Ubuntu 12.10 to Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 (beta) ? "upgrade-manager -c -d" and later on install the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package?
<tommie-lie> nazgul_: yep, should work
<nazgul_> tommie-lie: thanks
<petrus_> hi
<petrus_> i have a poor performance on ubuntu gnome 13.04
<petrus_> my laptop uses optimus graphics
<petrus_> installed nvidia bumbleebee but did't reconized nvidia
<atrus> petrus_5: are you getting bad performance from gnome-shell, or from some application/game?
<petrus_5> from gnome-shell
<petrus_5> its the graphics performance that is poor
<petrus_5> maybe it has something to do with the support for intel hd4000 and nvidia gt540
<petrus_5> iam in the kitchen right now, so ill be answering later
<darkxst> petrus_5, poor performance of gnome-shell or something else?
<darkxst> if you want gnome-shell to run on nvidia card you probably need to edit the session file to add an optirun in there
<darkxst> or you can try the new 319 drivers with optimus support, but they don't exactly appear to work out of the box currently
<darkxst> jbicha, oh btw, was chatting with seb and Gunnar last night, we may have some work cutout to make sure that 3.8 lands in S
<jbicha> darkxst: I think the stuff in the GNOME3 PPA is safe enough to land in S next month
<jbicha> there's a few bugs with like Software Center & Nautilus and GTK 3.8 in general but there's plenty of time for those to be fixed
<jbicha> gnome-control-center and settings-daemon on the other hand is far from ready
<tommie-lie> wouldn't it be possible to have a seperate repository with the 3.9 stuff that updates together with the gnome development and have that go into S like it was done before unity?
<jbicha> tommie-lie: basically no
<tommie-lie> aw :-(
<jbicha> GNOME changes so much so fast it's difficult for the Ubuntu developers to keep up
<darkxst> and its also difficult to get mis-mashing packages from different versions!
<tommie-lie> but often there are packages available right after the Gnome release
<jbicha> it might be fixed if Unity makes it own apps for everything but I seriously doubt that the Ubuntu devs have sufficient manpower to do that in the next year
<tommie-lie> who does the real maintaining for the gnome related packages in Ubuntu? you/other ubuntu-gnome people?
<jbicha> yes but responsibility for half of the packages is shared with the Ubuntu Desktop team
<tommie-lie> ah, ok, so that's the problem...
<darkxst> tommie-lie, no the problem is that ubuntu heavily patch core parts of gnome
<jbicha> for instance, external panels in gnome-control-center are a core part of Ubuntu's design but GNOME broke them in the 3.8 cycle
<tommie-lie> darkxst: yes, that's what I meant, Ubuntu Desktop sees things differently than Gnome and that's part of the problem
<jbicha> Canonical's desktop team is undermanned because much of the team is working on the Ubuntu phone platform too
<darkxst> well yes, but the real problem comes from sharing the same stack
<jbicha> and now that Ubuntu is a mature product, Ubuntu doesn't want the risk of regressions (and additional work) just to have a few more features
<tommie-lie> darkxst: yep, having "Unity applications" instead of using half of the Gnome stuff and modifying them to their needs would help, I think
<tommie-lie> but sure resources are limited
<camelinahat> jbicha, So does that mean that eventually, Unity Next will actually make it easier for keeping up with Gnome releases?
<jbicha> possibly, it depends on whether Unity for traditional computers will use the same apps as the phone or not
<darkxst> I don't see how it will help
<darkxst> not in the near future atleast
<petrus_5> i have ubuntu 13.04 gnome 3.8.019 installed, ive got slow performance on gnome-shell
<camelinahat> I thought that was the point, that Unity on the desktop goes QT as well as that on the phones etc. But no that would be at least a year away
<darkxst> petrus_5, gnome-shell should run fine on intel 4000
<darkxst> but I have to go now
<petrus_5> no, slow perfomance when switching applications
<jbicha> camelinahat: well that's one way they could do, the other is that if you use Ubuntu on a desktop you get access to more powerful (gnome) apps
<spazmando> hello
<camelinahat> :( Since updating this morning I notice pulseaudio using up every spare bit of cpu usage after startup.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-19
<stevenm> Hello everybody, I've downloaded a daily of 13.04 - I'll be using the 3.8 PPA on it after... should be using gnome3 ppa or gnome3-staging ?
<stevenm> i'm after stability - so i'm thinking gnome3 ppa only - but will i miss anything by not adding gnome3-staging (other than new features)
<stevenm> i.e. is gnome3 pps *complete* in the sense it has everything GNOME released 3.8 to have
<stevenm> *ppa
<jbicha> darkxst: oh I didn't see your patch for bug 1064022
<ubot5> bug 1064022 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with signal 5 in st_widget_get_theme_node()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064022
<jbicha> we can still ask the release team to let it in for raring but they may wait to do it as an SRU
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-20
<darkxst> jbicha, thats a pretty bad one, breaks the shell for anyone using extensions with custom CSS!
<eoferr> Hi, this is a real newbie question, but my HDD seems to be constantly read/writing. Any ideas what processes I should be looking for to deal with this?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-21
<darkxst> jbicha, what needs to be done to try and get the theme node crash fix through?
<jbicha> darkxst: do you have time to rebase the patch against raring?
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh, will do in a minute
<jbicha> then I'll upload and ask in #ubuntu-release if it can be accepted now
<jbicha> otherwise we'd have to follow sru procedures
<darkxst> speaking of sru's my g-s 3.6.3 sru is still waiting!  2 months now
<jbicha> yes, it's very frustrating
<jbicha> ping one of the people on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Publishing
<darkxst> jbicha, http://pastebin.com/yxWRMFY9
<jbicha> darkxst: you've experienced something like bug 1167079? you use Adwaita?
<ubot5> bug 1167079 in Ubuntu GNOME "some GTK widgets have black backgrounds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167079
<jbicha> I'm not seeing it with straight Raring without the GNOME3 PPAs
<jbicha> ah I can duplicate it by opening a second document in gedit
<Nemosug> Just curious, how is performance compared to kubuntu?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-14
<ahoneybun> weird
<darkxst> ahoneybun, paste it
<l3on> hey guys... am I the only one who is having problem with dbus and gnome 3.12 _
<l3on> ?
<darkxst> l3on, what problem?
<l3on> sometime when screen is off I am not able to go back on a working session.
<l3on> If I restart gdm... I am not able to login
<l3on> I did not check in deep this issue ... but I guess is related to dbus stuff
<darkxst> l3on, do you really think the lock screen talks to gdm over dbus, that would be pretty insecure!
<l3on> no... I think that dbus socket is destroyed when screens goes off
<l3on> or something happens to loopback interface (network-manager ?)
<l3on> bbl .. launch time
<darkxst> l3on, file a bug with logs!
<l3on> tell me how to log :P
<darkxst> /var/log/gdm
<l3on> ok.
<darkxst> and ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-gnome.log
<szzsz> are there packages for totem 3.12 anywhere? seems like that's the main thing missing from a 3.12 gnome w/ trusty+ppas?
<Thyco> hey all. Was wondering if someone could help me out. I am trying to boot the trusty live cd 32 bit version, but it gets stuck on the gnome boot screen. Any ideas?
<ahoneybun> ricotz, in gnome-calculator can we drop the unity_classic_menubar patch?
<ahoneybun> ricotz, http://pastebin.com/74Za65SJ trying to push the patch
<ahoneybun> hey darkxst
<darkxst> hi
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.com/74Za65SJ trying to push the patch
<ahoneybun> for gnome-calculator
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-15
<ljunggren> Hai, im just wondering a little thing
<ljunggren> if i download daily 14.04
<ljunggren> can i upgrade to final when it's out
<ljunggren> guys
<Na3iL> yup ljunggren  u can
<sakang> is this the gnome-shell channel for ubuntu?
<sakang> guess not
<viccuad> Hi guys. I have ubuntu-gnome 12.10 (a bit outdated!). I was going to update, I issued an "apt-get update", and it got stuck, it asks for a "dpkg --configure -a" for fixing it, and it gets stuck also, writing config for /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-41-generic
<viccuad> anyone has any idea of how to clean the packages, or anything to stuck it? thanks in advance
<viccuad> unstuck it*
<SonikkuAmerica> viccuad: Since Ubuntu GNOME 12.10 was a remix, not officially supported, I must recommend you grab an officially supported Live image of Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 and reinstall your system.
<viccuad> SonikkuAmerica: there's isn't a way to update to the officially suported new version, then?
<SonikkuAmerica> viccuad: Not that I know of.
<viccuad> this system doesn't have a separate /home partition, so is a hassle
<SonikkuAmerica> viccuad: Back up any important files, and reinstall the software you had after you reinstall your system.
<viccuad> SonikkuAmerica: thanks for the information
<ljunggren> about to install this distro first time ! :)
<ljunggren> Can i upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04? i know i did in ubuntu just checkin
<ljunggren> i mean upgrade to the beta
<ljunggren> there we go, fresh installed ubuntu gnome 3.1+0
<ljunggren> 13.10*
<ljunggren> please, can someone answer me?
<ljunggren> I have the popup ready to press update to 14.04 now, but will it try to install full blown ubuntu 14.04 with unity and all?
<ahoneybun> ljunggren, what are you doing?
<ahoneybun> anyone else can not get steam to launch without this error "You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run: libc.so.6
<ljunggren> ahoneybun: upgrading ubuntu gnome 13.10 to 14.04, and you?
<ahoneybun> ljunggren, sudo do-release-upgrade -d ?
<ljunggren> ahoneybun: no, update-manager -d and it asked me if i wanted to upgrade to 14.04
<ahoneybun> no it will not pull in unity
<ljunggren> Yeah i figured :)
<ahoneybun> I ran do-release-upgrade -d to get from 13.10 to 14.04
<ljunggren> I don't know the difference
<ahoneybun> it will only pull in unity if you want to know
<ljunggren> perhaps it's the same
<ahoneybun> ljunggren, the one I used was the command line way
<ljunggren> Yeah
<ahoneybun> yours gives a GUI
<ahoneybun> same result
<ljunggren> yup
<ljunggren> i prefer terminal thou
<ljunggren> your way
<ahoneybun> seems # apt-get install libc6-i386 will fix the steam problem
<ljunggren> ahoneybun: should you not enable 32bit sources? i don't know with ubuntu but with Arch i had to add 32bit repos
<ljunggren> And it will pull in what you need when you need it
<ahoneybun> ljunggren, well installing that package got steam to work
<ljunggren> ah well
<ljunggren> all is good
<ahoneybun> yea
<ljunggren> Im just waiting for Chivalry to be ported to Linux
<ljunggren> my only played game on Steam
<ahoneybun> I get the feeling the devs are avoiding me
 * ahoneybun got his awesome new gnome sticker yesterday
<ljunggren> Congratz
<ljunggren> Where can you get one?
<ahoneybun> unixstickers.com
<ljunggren> Thanks!
<ahoneybun> amazing stickers
<ljunggren> Now teach me that
 * ljunggren feels
<ljunggren> Ouh
<ahoneybun> got 4 from them so far
<ljunggren> it was that simple
<ahoneybun> oh that
<ljunggren> unixstickers, i hope they deliver to sweden
<ljunggren> well that site crashed my firefox
<ahoneybun> they are in italy so maybe
<ahoneybun> hey all I'm trying to package gnome-calculator-3.12.1 and I need a apply a patch but I get this error when trying to push it http://pastebin.com/BuHfVq5U
<samster25> Hello!
<samster25> I had a quick question about ubuntu-gnome
<samster25> what exactly are the benefits of ubuntu gnome over installing gnome-desktop in normal ubuntu?
<viccuad> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu gnome 13.10 and the install gets frozen in the GUI, after the step you get notified about free space and internet connection
<viccuad> is there any way to see why?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-16
<psusi> after upgrading to 14.04, gnome-shell no longer shows the network manager icon... is this a known bug?
<yossarianuk> if someone is running 14.04 rc1 how can they run stable when released ?
<yossarianuk>  i.e do that have to do anything to turn off development updates ?
<yossarianuk> anyone ^^
<yossarianuk> is anyone going from 14.04 rc1 -> stable ?
<ahoneybun> yossarianuk, just do a normal apt-get update: apt-get upgrade
<yossarianuk> ahoneybun: thanks - so you don't have to turn off development updates ?
<viccuad> Hi, I have tried the ubuntu gnome 13.10 and 14.04 installers, both normal and Live cd, and they get stuck in the 2nd GUI step. the ISO's checksum are fine, I also run the installer on the terminal, and also looked the installer debug info (at /var/log/installer/debug) and nothing. Has anyone have this problem? thanks
<viccuad> is there a package to select to install ubunto gnome in an ubuntu server?
<viccuad> ubuntu-gnome-desktop is enough to replicate ubuntu gnome in an ubuntu server?
<ljunggren> hai
<ljunggren> Hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-17
<maik> will i get banned if i ask when exactly the official 14.04 release will drop? :D  or is it still kind of up in the air?
<MitchGeorge> hi all, gl on the release today
<somethingrandom> wow, 14.04 out, what about gnome ubuntu?
<x-Na> Hmmh
<x-Na> Wasn't the release in 10 days or something?
<rrerolle> quoting http://ubuntugnome.org, the release is today as well
<somethingrandom> was mistaken, only some isos are readt
<somethingrandom> ready
<rrerolle> should be anytime now i think
<mgedmin> "Usually, it is between the afternoon and evening GMT Time." -- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2014-April/001859.html
<jibel> Hey, could the release manager for Trusty mark images of Ubuntu Gnome ready on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds ?
<jibel> if they are ready, otherwise it won't be released
<somethingrandom> jibel, i guess they're not ready?
<jibel> somethingrandom, someone have to coordinate with infinity on #ubuntu-release then.
<philwyett> Ubuntu gnome iso images have been marked as ready a couple of minutes ago. Info came up in #ubuntu-quality
 * DASPRiD prepares a cake with 14 candles
<zencoder> Has anyone had issues with wifi/wlan connections flaking out with the 14.04 final freeze version?
<zencoder> I'm guessing its the wireless driver for my ultrabook -- relatively new system, and only got kernel driver support for video w/ 14.04. Prolly a similar issue with wifi, but trying to eliminate all other possibilities.
<kghvjkgh> So will the gnome 3.12 ppa work for 14.04 right away?
<somethingrandom> so, the final iso is out
<somethingrandom> the announcement should be soon, right?
<DASPRiD> somethingrandom, are they?
<DASPRiD> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/release/
<DASPRiD> this looks sitll empty
<somethingrandom> DASPRiD, ah, had a look at the torrents :)
<Hades0> how is the progress about the release of ubuntu gnome_
<DASPRiD> progressing
<bdgfk> Will the Gnome 3.12 ppa work right away for 14.04?
<urda> no 14.04 release yet D: ?
<gda> currently installing it
<DASPRiD> wiki still doesnt list the dl link
<DASPRiD> nevermind, does
<gda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<DASPRiD> yep, downloading ;)
<gda> am now installing it, bye
<DASPRiD> mh, slow server, only 4MB/s ;)
<bdgfk> Will the Gnome 3.12 ppa work right away for 14.04?
<urda> alright! I just wanted to fire up torrents later today :)
<ronj> Hi! I just upgraded to 14.04. Everything seems to work, except some keyboard shortcuts don't work. Feels exactly like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1242423 is back. Can anyone confirm?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1242423 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Shell 3.10 from gnome3-next PPA causes system keyboard shortcuts to partially fail" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ronj> Same symptoms as described in the LP bug: Shortcuts defined in org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings work properly (e.g. "Maximize", "Close")  // Shortcuts defined in org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys (e.g. "terminal" or the whole "custom-keybindings" section) don't do anything when triggered.
<somethingrandom> yes
<somethingrandom> how do i upgrade
<somethingrandom> sudo update-manager?
<somethingrandom> do-release-upgrade not ready yet :(
<ronj> somethingrandom, just wait, or force it to use with the -d switch: do-release-upgrade -d
<ronj> or update-manager -d
<somethingrandom> ronj, is it safe? i don't want my installation be changed to a development version
<ronj> then just wait :)
<somethingrandom> ok :) thanks
<DASPRiD> ronj, that sounds like a nasty bug
<urda> seeding 14.04 gnome :D
<ronj> DASPRiD, well it was solved a long time ago in 13.10 + PPA, but seems like it's back in the official GNOME3.10
<somethingrandom> where can i subscribe to be notified, when the upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 is being synced to the mirrors?
<ronj> Okay, reopened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1242423 , if anyone using 14.04 can confirm, that would be great
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1242423 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Shell 3.10 from 14.04 causes system keyboard shortcuts to partially fail" [Undecided,New]
<gnome_ubuntu_use> Hello all. Where's the MD5SUM hash for Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 LTS? Thank you.
<gnome_ubuntu_use> Wait wait wait. Found it. hah. Thanks.
<gda> can't install
<gda> If i choose install
<gda> monitor gets no signal anymore
<gda> maybe because of my nvidia card?
<DASPRiD> mhhh… ubuntu 14.04 has a patch so type-ahead works in nautilus, but we still ahve recursive search?
<somethingrandom> still no 14.04 as upgrade?
<somethingrandom> :(
<aruiz> question, does Ubuntu GNOME consist on a PPA on top of Ubuntu or are the packages part of the normal repos?
<gda> ubuntu-gnome 14.04 can't get installed on a system with a Nvidia GT9600, I hat to make the intel onboard graphic to the primary devide
<gda> device
<gda> I have now installed the proprietary nividia driver and suppose that it will work now when I reboot and choose the nvidia as primary card
<gda> but not today anymore
<napsc> anyone got a hash for ubuntu-gnome 14.04?
<Smartalec> is there a forum somewhere devoted to installation issues with Gnome 14.04?
<DASPRiD> nautilus isn't too bad in 14.04 i'd say, but the missing type-ahead is really annoying
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-18
<DASPRiD> oh, nevermind, found the setting in dconf
<DASPRiD> is terminal transparency broken for anyone else?
<DASPRiD> mh, nevermind again… https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1292282
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1292282 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "background transparency is not working on gnome terminal" [Low,Confirmed]
<zasccl> hey
<zasccl> any ETA for a gnome 3.12 stable ppa?
<darkxst> zasccl, its usable right now
<ahoneybun> darkxst, can you help with gnome-calculator 3.12?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, what is the problem?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.com/BuHfVq5U
<darkxst> ahoneybun, you need to rebase the patch
<darkxst> quilt push -f
<darkxst> then manually apply the failed changes (in .rej files) to the source files
<darkxst> finally `quilt refresh
<ahoneybun> manually apply?
<ahoneybun> darn you dpkg-source --commit
<ahoneybun> I make the patch, remove it from the rules and then pop it?
<darkxst> no
<darkxst> push it with -f
<darkxst> that will create .rej files for the failed parts
<darkxst> then you edit the source code to redo those changes
<darkxst> as listed in the .rej files
<ahoneybun> the parts with the + - 's?
<ahoneybun> cuz I did that and not it tells me about dkpg-source --commit
<darkxst> ahoneybun_, yes, you just run quilt refresh after you have done the edits
<biledemon> I would like to use gnome 3.12 but am unsure what PPAs to add. This page shows 3 different PPA. Should I add all of them to get the most up to date 3.12?
<biledemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Developers
<darkxst> biledemon, gnome3-staging
<biledemon> darkxst: only?
<darkxst> yes
<biledemon> darkxst: sure it's not Gnome 3 Next PPA alsp?
<darkxst> gnome3-next does not have any packages for 14.04 (trusty) yet
<biledemon> darkxst: ok, what will it have later on?
<biledemon> anthinh I need?
<biledemon> anything
<darkxst> at this stage all 3.12 is in gnome3-staging
<darkxst> we may eventually move it into gnome3-next, havent decided yet really
<biledemon> darkxst: ok, but for now I shoul just add staging then. Will I be fine with this in the future or will I have to add the gnome3-next ppa when you do decide to switch to that?
<mgedmin> does gnome-control-center segfault on startup for anyone else on 14.04?
<mgedmin> hm, chromium in 14.04 no longer loads firefox plugins?  is that why I can't use extensions.gnome.org from chromium?
<mgedmin> (no flash either)
<darkxst> mgedmin, see the thread on ubuntu-desktop list a couple of days ago
<darkxst> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2014-April/004462.html
<mgedmin> does gnome upstream have plans for a native chrome plugin?
<darkxst> essentially NPAPI is gone now
 * mgedmin finds https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=727936
<ubot5> Gnome bug 727936 in general "Integration plugin does not work with Chrome M35" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> no idea, although I suspect they will come up with something now
<darkxst> ^will have to come up
 * mgedmin nods
 * mgedmin tries to figure out why gnome-control-center sigsegvs for him: http://pad.lv/1309419
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1309419 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center segfaults on startup on 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> mgedmin, I did see that on my laptop but it went away (perhaps after a reboot) havent seen it again
<mgedmin> hmm
<majod> is there any reason why it says ubuntu 13.10 in details - overview? in 14.04
<mgedmin> majod, known bug, mentioned in the release notes
<majod> oh ok
<majod> also it is known that selected items in software center and unreadable as the font color is white on white background?
<majod> ive submitted a bug few weeks ago with no responsive and it got to final release like this im actually surprised "no one noticed"
 * mgedmin sees the g-c-c segfault even if he logs in in a fresh new user account
<mgedmin> majod, I think I've seen that a long time ago; I don't remember if I got around to filing a bug
<mgedmin> my guess is that it's theme dependent and the people who work on the software center don't see that bug
<majod> yeah, but it happens in the default theme thats the problem
<mgedmin> majod, default theme for Ubuntu GNOME, you mean?  somehow I suspect it's not a problem with the default theme for Unity :/
<majod> hehe sure, we are in the ubuntu gnome channel :)
<mgedmin> right :)
<majod> if youre curious, here's bug report and screenshot https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1302896
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1302896 in Ubuntu GNOME "Unreadable text in Ubuntu software center" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> my point was that the developers of ubuntu-software-center don't feel the pain themselves so probably they're not in any rush to fix this
<mgedmin> and developers of ubuntu gnome specifically are few and overworked
<majod> well I wish I could help somehow but I don't know how to. Not that I'm not a programmer but I imagine that changing one value would take me 10x longer than for the developers because I just don't know where to look
<mgedmin> I might be temped to investigate (I'm a programmer, however I mostly work with server-side stuff, not desktop apps), but I've more pressing concerns right now (like the inability to launch System Preferences)
<majod> :D that sucks
<afifim> hello
<afifim> I just installed ubuntu-gnome 14.04
<majod> cool
<afifim> but I am unable to start vmware work station like i used to on ubuntu 12.04
<afifim> any ideas?
<afifim> some error messages about libcanberra module
<afifim> gtk
<afifim> it install fine
<afifim> when I run it,  it wants to load configs into kernel but it fails on the network part as well
<afifim> anyone running into this ?
<mgedmin> solved my gnome-settings-daemon problem (turns out I hadn't gotten rid of the ppa packages)
<mgedmin> afifim, can you pastebin the error?
<mgedmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Britman> hey
<Britman> hello
<mgedmin> the adwaita theme for chromium no longer matches the window decorations in 14.04
<mgedmin> did chromium change rendering (with the switch to aura), or did the gnome theme change subtly?
<majod> didnt chrome switch to aura?
<mgedmin> yes
<ronj> Hi! Yesterday I upgraded to 14.04. Everything looks good, except I reopened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1242423 . Can anyone confirm the problem?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1242423 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Shell 3.10 from 14.04 causes system keyboard shortcuts to partially fail" [Undecided,New]
<Mikerhinos> hi
<mgedmin> chromium is painful in 14.04
<Mikerhinos> just upgraded from 13.10, rebooted, and system details = still 13.10, I'm still on old kernel...but my top bar has changed and cat /etc/lsb-release in terminal = trusty 14.04...wtf
<mgedmin> Mikerhinos, wrong version in system details is a know bug, mentioned in release notes
<mgedmin> old kernel is strange
<mgedmin> I got 3.13.0-24-generic
<Mikerhinos> mikerhinos@mikerhinos-linux:~$ uname -r
<Mikerhinos> 3.11.0-20-generic
<Mikerhinos> :s
<mgedmin> Mikerhinos, can you pastebin the output of 'ls /boot'?
<mgedmin> ronj, can't confirm your bug, my custom keybindings work fine
<mgedmin> ronj, sorry, didn't notice you had gnome3-next enabled
<mgedmin> I don't have it
<mgedmin> (yet)
<Mikerhinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7275771/
<ronj> mgedmin, I don't have gnome3-next either, and purged all gnome ppas before upgrading
<mgedmin> Mikerhinos, how did you upgrade?
<Mikerhinos> with update manager window :s
<mgedmin> ronj, wait a sec, that's an old bug that talks about 13.10 with the ppas... but the title mentions 14.04?
<ronj> mgedmin, see my latest comment: it was a FIXED 13.10 PPAs but, but reappeared after upgrading to 14.04
<mgedmin> ronj, all I'll say is that in 14.04 + ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 custom keyboard shortcuts work fine (I use <Super>t for terminal, <Super>g for gtimelog)
<mgedmin> my gnome-settings-daemon is from trusty (it's not in the ppa)
<ronj> mgedmin, what's your version of gnome-settings-daemon? try a apt-cache show gnome-settings-daemon
<Mikerhinos> I have a separate /home so I guess I can fresh install pretty easily, I just hope that I won't have to reinstall/configure a bunch of stuff (upgrade from 13.10 was the easiest way to upgrade)
<ronj> yeah me neither
<mgedmin> ronj, can you pastebin the output of apt-show-versions |grep -v uptodate ?
<mgedmin> Mikerhinos, weird!  I don't know what to say; presumably you can sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic to get the latest kernel
<Mikerhinos> I miss some extensions on top bar, don't know if that it's not compatible with latest version or that I have some bugs that will go worse and worse if I touch anything
<ronj> mgedmin, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7275821/
<mgedmin> ronj, gnome-settings-daemon:amd64 3.10.2-0ubuntu1~saucy6 newer than version in archive !
<mgedmin> that's a stale package from the old 3.10 ppa
<mgedmin> you have a lot of these
<ronj> weird, I _did_ run sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<ronj> :-/
<mgedmin> here's a scary oneliner that will downgrade all of those to the proper versions in trusty:
<mgedmin> sudo apt-get install `apt-show-versions |grep 'newer than version in archive'|cut -d ':' -f 1|sed -e 's/$/\/trusty/'`
<mgedmin> if you type that out (or paste without a trailing newline) in bash and then press Ctrl+Alt+E instead of Enter, bash will expand it in place
<mgedmin> so you can see what packages you're going to downgrade before you do that
<ronj> The following packages will be REMOVED:  displayconfig libgnome-desktop-3-8 → is that okay?
<mgedmin> displayconfig is not in trusty
<mgedmin> and neither is libgnome-desktop-3-8
<mgedmin> you can always verify those with packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgnome-desktop-3-8
<mgedmin> these packages existed only in the old PPA
<mgedmin> arrgh new chromium copies the url bar without the http:// prefix
<mgedmin> as I said, new chromium: painful
<mgedmin> LOLiest part is where it doesn't redraw the tab bar properly when you resize the window
<ronj> ok, trying that
 * mgedmin realizes that all that ctrl+alt+e dance is really unnecessary because apt-get asks for confirmation before removing stuff ;)
<ronj> k, rebooting to see if that fixes my initial problem. --wait, is there a way to avoid rebooting? how can I restart gnome-settings-daemon
<Heavensrevenge> hi
<mgedmin> ronj, you could log out and log in
<mgedmin> but I'd reboot, just to be sure
<ronj> yup, doing that, see you in one minute
<Heavensrevenge> just wanted to mention the settings -> details info shows 13.10 still and not 14.04 in the 14.04 installation iso
<mgedmin> Heavensrevenge, known bug, mentioned in the release notes
 * mgedmin wonders if that was an experiment to see whether people read release notes ;)
<ronj> mgedmin, that worked!
<mgedmin> cool
<ronj> thanks :)
<ronj> updating my bug
<mgedmin> I was about to ask you to do that :)
<ronj> got one more minute?
<mgedmin> ask
<ronj> I've been having a second gripe for a few months: Shell always restarts with all my extensions disabled. I think I know it does that when logout goes wrong in an attempt to remove potential problematic extensions, right? How can I troubleshoot and understand what's causing the problem?
<ronj> precising
<DASPRiD> ronj, there are already multiple reports for that
<ronj> if I _log out_ and shutdown, everything is okay
<mgedmin> I'm not familiar with that bit of the shell :/
<ronj> but if I shut down my computer from my session, all my extensions end up disabled at restart
<ronj> okay, will look for bugs
<DASPRiD> i only encountered two soemwhat annoying bugs so far. no terminal transparency and keyboard layout switches to english (which is not installed) randomly
 * mgedmin checks to see where gnome-shell's stdout is redirected -- ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session.log
<DASPRiD> mgedmin, oh, thanks, i was looking for that :D
<mgedmin> DASPRiD, there's an ugly hack to get you some terminal transparency -- xprop -f _NET_WM_WINDOW_OPACITY 32c -set _NET_WM_WINDOW_OPACITY 0xbfffffff
<ronj> looks useful, thx mgedmin
<mgedmin> then click on a terminal window when the cursor changes shape to a cross
<DASPRiD> that is indeed an ugly hack, it makes the entire window transparent, not only the background
<mgedmin> ronj, thank you, if you hadn't talked about this, I wouldn't understand where my weather extension went (I did a 'sudo reboot' because it was faster)
<mgedmin> DASPRiD, yes; true transparency is coming back in some future gnome-terminal-version (3.14, maybe?)
<DASPRiD> mgedmin, actually, afaik transparency was removed in 3.7
<DASPRiD> but we still have gnome-terminal 3.6
<DASPRiD> and the transparency slider is there… the functionallity is just broken
<mgedmin> hmm, wasn't it removed because it was broken?
<mgedmin> about future plans to bring it back: http://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2014/04/16/preparing-the-ground-for-the-fedora-workstation/
<ronj> <DASPRiD> but we still have gnome-terminal 3.6 >> I have 3.10.2 here, is it yet another stale PPA package :D ?
<mgedmin> search for "translucency"
<DASPRiD> mgedmin, http://stuff.dasprids.de/screenshots/2014/04/18/161805.png
<mgedmin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-terminal
<DASPRiD> ronj, it's a fresh install
<ronj> indeed (sorry, could have searched by my own)
<mgedmin> trusty has 3.6.2; ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 has 3.10.2-0ubuntu1~trusty1
<ronj> oh okay
<DASPRiD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/1292282
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1292282 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "background transparency is not working on gnome terminal" [Low,Confirmed]
<DASPRiD> we have a confirmed bug report for that already ;)
<DASPRiD> oh, and someone made a ppa with a fix…
<mgedmin> ah, iirc the old transparent background was fake (it would take a screenshot of the root window and draw on top of that) and broke down when composited desktops showed up
<DASPRiD> mgedmin, very old. in ubuntu gnome 3.4 it worked all fine, and it wasnt fake ;)
<ronj> I see that gnome-control-center is still 3.6.x. Is it still because Ubuntu mainline holds it back? Didn't they say they'd fork it?
<Desert_Eagle087> how come Ubuntu Gnome only gives support for three years with the lastest LTS version?
<Desert_Eagle087> while Ubuntu 14.04 (with Unity) supports for 5 years?
<holstein> Desert_Eagle087: team size.. contributors.. you can offer to help in the future
<holstein> !contribute
<ubot5> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Desert_Eagle087> hmm ok. no problem.
<holstein> Desert_Eagle087: the official derivations get to decide how long to provide flavour specific support
<holstein> Desert_Eagle087: if one wantes, one can support whatever they like for as long as they like
<DASPRiD> also, 3 years is good enough, considering that the next LTS comes out in 2
<DASPRiD> (iirc the initial suggested LTS time was actually 2.5 years or only even 2?)
<holstein> the repos are still hot for 5 years.. the kernel would get patches.. etc
<Desert_Eagle087> ok, no problem :-) just wanted to know :-)
<holstein> 5 years is a lot of work
<DASPRiD> i'm really thankful that we have the patched nautilus from ubuntu which re-enables type-ahead search
<Desert_Eagle087> i'm not a developer, so, i cant estimate how much work it is, and if i want to contribute, can they use someone with almost none of computer expirience? :-)
<Desert_Eagle087> experience
<DASPRiD> mgedmin, hah, funny what the bug report notes: when enablign transparency, and opening the about>help dialog, the transparency actually works until you close the dialog ;)
<cprofitt> how stable is gnome 3.12 on 14.04?
<majod> i tried it once in virtual machine...was ok
<exa> hey, i upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04.. everything went fine it seems, but it still displays 13.10 :|
<majod> exa: its known bug
<cprofitt> I am debating running ubuntu-gnome instead of ubuntu...
<exa> majod: oh, okay - thanks ;)
<cprofitt> but wanted to run gnome 3.12 instead of 3.10
<cprofitt> exa: yeah... it is in the release notes
<majod> 3.12 is stoll not oficially supported, you can try it from some testing ppas
<exa> cprofitt: oops, didnt check them
<cprofitt> majod: yep, saw the PPA on the blog post...
<majod> do a dist-upgrade and it upgrades to 3.12
<cprofitt> not worried about support, but was not sure if you guys felt it was stable
<majod> i tried in virtual and worked fine...but i have no idea how to revert if something goes wrong
<cprofitt> I do have a testing machine, but still trying to determine what to do with my production machine
<majod> hm. i think ill install 3.12 right now ^^
<cprofitt> I may get that done tonight.
<majod> brb
<majod> all good.
<Mikerhinos> gnome extensions aren't compatible with 14.04 ?
<DASPRiD> they work just fine
<majod> Mikerhinos: why? i have some enabled
<DASPRiD> there are a few which dont work with 3.10, but not many
<Mikerhinos> I have netspeed, world clock and caffeine which won't work, and I don't have gnome extension anymore in my chromium plugins :s
<Mikerhinos> I have that when accessing extensions webpage : "We cannot detect a running copy of GNOME on this system, so some parts of the interface may be disabled.", fresh ubuntu install, just kept my /home
<afifim> mgedmin - here is the error and I will upload the log file at the url
<afifim> See log file /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-modconfig-26631.log for details.
<afifim> Unable to start services.
<afifim> mgedmin
<afifim> i uploaded the contents of the log file to the url specified
<cprofitt> afifim: what problem are you having?
<afifim> can't start vmware workstation
 * cprofitt nods
<alexxtasi> hi all... my laptop has Intel Core2Duo P9500 (Centrino 2) processor and I see it's 64bit (correct me if wrong). Until now I use ubuntu-gnome 32bit (with PAE). Since even ubuntu recommends 64bit instead of 32bit, should I try ubuntu-gnome 14.04 64bit for this processor? Is there mentioned any problems with software or incompatibilities ??
<cprofitt> I have been using 64bit for a while... in most cases there are no issues
<Mikerhinos> 64bits works fine
<cprofitt> unless you want to run old code that is only 32bit
<cprofitt> and that might cause issues regardeless
<cprofitt> sorry about the extra e
<alexxtasi> cprofitt: :-) ... by old code you mean old software? I should not have problems with software from the repos ?
<cprofitt> yeah... repo will be fine
<alexxtasi> ok !!! thank you all, anyway!!
<cprofitt> I am talking about running things that are not from the repo
<alexxtasi> ok I see
<alexxtasi> I ll test it..
<Mikerhinos> ok so for my extensions problems webpage worked with firefox, some just needed update, and some missing some libs, now all is working good :)
<Mikerhinos> don't know why I haven't plugin on chromium anymore though
<cprofitt> Mikerhinos: good to hear... one of my favorite things about Gnome are the extensions
<Mikerhinos> clearly
<Rajsun> I'm not so keen on the extensions. I just love GNOME for what it is - the look, the concept. However I would have loved that the devs not take all user to be so downright stupid that config options become history altogether.
<cprofitt> Rajsun: I agree with that as well.
<cprofitt> I would hope that the most used extensions be baked in to the system with the ability to 'turn them off or on'
<Rajsun> And what is the use of having BACK & FWD buttons in Totem if they cannot be used at all?
<Rajsun> cprofitt: yeah :)
<Mikerhinos> my gnome has stock look, except a button to desactivate sleep mode, net speed display on download/upload and a few hours from the globe (PST,JST and GMT)
<Mikerhinos> oh and apps and folder menus, they should be stock
<cprofitt> the only thing that annoys me with Gnome right now is the loss of transparency for terminal
<cprofitt> not a major thing, but annoying.
<Mikerhinos> transparency ?
<cprofitt> yeah... you used to be able to set your terminal to have a transparent background
<cprofitt> that does not work currently
<Mikerhinos> oh, mine is matrix like lol, black background, green font :p
<Rajsun> cprofitt: that can be changed via Edit > Profile Preferences > Background
<cprofitt> Rajsun: not in 3.10
<cprofitt> it does not work in 3.10
<cprofitt> I think it might be fixed in 3.12 though
<Rajsun> It can. I'm on 3.10 on 14.04 Trusty. Thought admittedly, I prfer shaded background for my terminal rather than transparency.
<DASPRiD> i love transparency, simply because i can see stuff behind it
<DASPRiD> so i dont have to move my terminals around all the time ;)
<DASPRiD> cprofitt, there is a bug report for it already
<Rajsun> http://i61.tinypic.com/2yuwpw9.png
<cprofitt> DASPRiD: yes there is
<DASPRiD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/1292282
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1292282 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "background transparency is not working on gnome terminal" [Low,Confirmed]
<DASPRiD> i hope they fix it soon ;)
<cprofitt> I am pretty sure there is an upstream bug for it
<cprofitt> not an Ubuntu issue, but a Gnome issue
<DASPRiD> well… it's gnome-terminal 3.6 in gnome 3.10…
<DASPRiD> and gnome-terminal 3.7 completely removed transaprency
<DASPRiD> but: the bug report lists a ppa at the end with a fixed version
<Rajsun> DASPRiD: I'm not sure and am too lazy to check if I have a certain ppa enabled but I can have a transparent gnome terminal background if I want even now. I do have the means to do some serious tweaking if need be but that's not what it has to entail.
<cprofitt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=695371
<ubot5> Gnome bug 695371 in Profiles "Transparent option disappears in 3.7.x" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<DASPRiD> cprofitt, that's a different problem
<DASPRiD> they actively removed it in 3.7
<cprofitt> true
<DASPRiD> but we still have 3.6
<DASPRiD> where it's simply just broken
<Forage> good evening
<Forage> congrats on the new release guys
<Forage> (channel topic change required btw ;-) )
<cprofitt> yes, the topic does need to change
<Forage> I'm, however, unable to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04. During the upgrade process, when it starts installing the newly downloaded packages, the screen changes to text only after having restarted some service, not giving me an actual prompt and not continuing the installation. After which it leaves me with a broken system. I reverted to the backup I made now
<Forage> I expect a GDM issue, since I had the same issue in the past after updating GDM from the ppa
<Forage> Could I just as well boot into terminal and run do-release-upgrade to upgrade ubuntu gnome?
<Forage> or can that cause different issue again?
<Forage> I'm afraid I can't be more specific on the initial issue because I had to get my system up and running again, forgetting to take a picture of the screeen
<cprofitt> Forage: sorr... not sure... running from the command line may give you more feedback as to what happened.... but can't say it won't bork the install again.
<Forage> I'm running it in tty1 now
<Forage> let's see what happens
<afifim> any ideas about vmware workstation 64 on ubunutu gnome 64 ?
<coolspot> hi
<coolspot0> anyone here or everybody is afk ?
<DASPRiD> coolspot0, yep
<DASPRiD> everbody is afk :)
<coolspot0> :(
<|\n> upgraded to 14.04, lost my mate, got into gnome flashback session, how do i set up keyboard layout switching hotkey?
<holstein> |\n: have you tried the obvious returns in google? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=152918
<|\n> holstein, when i hold shift+alt it switches to "Disabled"
<holstein> ok.. so, maybe you just need to add more options for the GUI to switch between
<|\n> i'm not developer and i can't see the real reason behind it, but why `setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" -variant altgr-intl -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle" nodeadkeys` still works fine?
<holstein> |\n: i say, just go to a gnome specific channel, and drop the story about mate, and whatever else you have there.. just say "how do i add hotkeys for keyboard layout switching?"
<|\n> what mate story? it's gnome-session-flashback story
<|\n> and it's on ubuntu 14.04
<|\n> whatever, what is that bizarre channel you're talking about, for example one?
<|\n> anyone, please?
<holstein> \the irrelevant mate story about how you lost it.. its not constructive, or relevant
<holstein> |\n: im talking about a gnome channel. *the* gnome channel
<|\n> ok, i can easily drop it off, if that is the problem, i'm sorry for that
<holstein> or, a mailing list
<|\n> i'm not trolling or anything
<|\n> i'm just in desperate, honestly
<holstein> |\n: you should be able to choose the keyboard layouts.. not having a hotkey should not incite desperation..
<|\n> holstein, it does, because i don't have the must-be feature for any kind of DE
<|\n> desperate degree increases by time, 40 minutes with this strange question is more than i expected from gnome/ubuntu community and yes, i had my expectations
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-19
<ahoneybun> great release guys!
<sgo11> hi, how can I disable system beep sound in 14.04? thanks.
<holstein> sgo11: i try and address that in bios
<sgo11> holstein, sorry, I don't think so. that is gnome system beep sound.
<holstein> sgo11: should see sounds settings
<sgo11> not sure if you understand me correctly. the beep sound happens when using "Backspace" button in terminal and chromium browser etc.. I checked sound settings, I don't find beep sound setup. it used to be there.
<sgo11> I also checked gnome-tweak-tool. don't find anything there either.
<holstein> sgo11: correct.. and i usually address that in the bios
<holstein> sgo11: you say its not a bios beep, so try the sound settings
<holstein> http://jay4rest.wordpress.com/2009/08/08/disable-the-system-beep-in-ubuntu/
<sgo11> holstein, if that is a bios beep, why windows does not have such thing?
<holstein> sgo11: windows has been designed by a team of professionals to have driver support to integrate with your machine
<holstein> sgo11: with linux, your taking that support one.. when i was using windows and many  other version of linux with *no* beep, and then had a beep, and couldnt address it in the sound settings, i used the bios.. but, in one case, i used a guide much like the one i linked
<sgo11> holstein, I just disabled terminal beep in gnome-terminal profile setup. that fixes terminal issue. but the browser still has beep sound.
<sgo11> holstein, I just disabled terminal beep in gnome-terminal profile setup. that fixes terminal issue. but the browser still has beep sound. I will try the wordpress way later. thanks.
<holstein> sgo11: the browser?
<holstein> just in wordpress?
<sgo11> holstein, sorry about my english. terminal beep sound can be controlled by terminal profile setup. "Backspace" in all other input field will give beep sound too. browser URL input field with "Backspace" will give beep sound. When I say "wordpress way", I mean the link you gave me. I will try that way later.
<holstein> sgo11: im assuming you have just tried "alsamixer" and turning it down
<sgo11> holstein, I have alsamixer, which item should I turn down?
<holstein> sgo11: dont trust any labels.. i literaly try them all
<sgo11> holstein, I just figured out I don't have module pcspkr loaded. anyway.
<sgo11> turning any items down will decrease my system sound volume. anyway.
<sgo11> i will look into bios setup now. shutting down.
<sgo11> there is no beep sound setup at all in bios. no luck.
<SonikkuAmerica> That reminds me, I should ask amjjawad if he's seen the IPL live in the Emirates...
<folkie> i noticed there are no longer icons by default on the desktop. how do i get them back? id like my desktop files to appear on top of the wallpaper.
<qin> Sweet
<nukeblitz> So, someone forgot to update the logo on the info screen to 14.04. It still shows 13.10
<emacsen> I just installed a fresh ubuntu-gnome, and chromium is very strange looking
<emacsen> the UI elements are gigantic
<emacsen> anyone else seeing that?
<DASPRiD> nukeblitz, already reported before release
<nukeblitz> DASPRiD: Okay. Oh well. Also anyone else having their settings crash when they try to change the notification tone too rapidly
<emacsen> hrm. chromium also appears to lose its menu, etc. if I move it. No one else is experiencing this?
<nukeblitz> emacsen: I'm using chrome. That doesn't complain. Screenshot?
<DASPRiD> meh… https://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2013-February/msg05996.html
<tapia> Hi
<tapia> I've installed gnome 3.12 from the ubuntu-gnome ppa
<tapia> everything works OK, but the gtk2 apps looks horrible
<tapia> the gnome-themes-standard-data has a gtk-2.0 directory in the Adwaita theme, so I don't know why it's not used
<tapia> any hint, please?
<mkeer> Just installed Ubuntu Gnome on a Thinkpad T540p. Facing many issues: Touchpad barely works (kind of shaky, can't right click or middle click)... Doesn't stay connected to wifi or can't connect to it. The boot selection menu doesn't let me boot into windows (I need ot change BIOS options to switch back and forth)...
<DoctorAwesome> need some help with gnome 3.12 if someone doesn't mind
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-20
<bongmode> hello
<bongmode> i got a little problem with my ubuntu gnome 14.04: i created a launcher with menulibre, then deleted the newly created 2nd internet application group and that was the moment my gnome desktop disappeared andd it also doesnt show up anymore on login
<bongmode> im on terminal right now
<CraHan> Time to change the channel topic? :)
<majod> id like to customize the login screen in 14.04, change background, etc,...how can i do that?
<majod> hi. i have some issues with fglrx drivers, have tearing when moving windows around...no problems with open source drivers...whats the problem?
<ohUmbrella> Quick one - is it sane to update to 14.04 via the built-in manager?  I'm running on a VM and can back up the image, but was wondering if this tends to cause strange issues down the road
<DASPRiD> majod, have you enabled vsync?
<majod> DASPRiD: yes its "always on". however, tearing appears only on top part of screen. no tearing on rest of the screen
<DASPRiD> mh, must be a driver bug then
<majod> ok so how to solve
<DASPRiD> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1nl4t2/fglrxs_tearfree_desktop_feature/
<DASPRiD> first google result ;)
<majod> awesome. i read it alredy.
<majod> ;)
<DASPRiD> does it help?
<majod> when i enable tear-free, the whole desktop is very laggy and slow
<DASPRiD> well, did you disable vsync as suggested?
<majod> ok, not "very", but theres noticable difference...but yes, the tearing disappears
<DASPRiD> (vsync => always off)
<majod> disabling vsync is even worse. tearing everywhere
<DASPRiD> strange, they say that this solved it for many (tear free enabled and vsync disabled)
<majod> for me the smoothest result is disabling tear free and enabling vsync. thats the best, the only con is tearing on top part of the screen, nowhere else
<majod> im curious what happens in games. downloading dota, will see.
<majod> oh also. i would like to reduce swap partition, i installed ubuntu with automatic partitioning and now i have 8GB swap partition. this calculations are absolutely ridiculous but whatever...is there any way how to cut 7GB from swap and put it to other partition?
<DASPRiD> how much ram do you have?
<majod> 8GB...
<DASPRiD> well, you'd need 8gb for hibernation if you use that
<majod> i dont
<DASPRiD> i have disabled swap completely, but then i have 32gb…
<majod> ok, that makes sense, i forgot that
<majod> i didnt use swap on windows...i think it would be ok on ubuntu too, but ...just to be sure
<DASPRiD> well, 8gb could still hit their limit with a vm or something
<majod> i use VMs too :) but give them 4GB only
<DASPRiD> you can change the partition size, although you'd have to do that frm a live system
<majod> so its possible to take free space from one partition and assign it to another?
<DASPRiD> sure
<majod> awesome, thanks for help :)
<DASPRiD> depending on where the partitions are located, some bytes may have to be shifted
<majod> oh alright
<DASPRiD> boot into live system and use gparted, should be pretty straight forward
<majod> i have ubuntu gnome installatino on usb, is it possible from that?
<DASPRiD> sure
<majod> is gparted on there? because its not in installed OS
<DASPRiD> nope, just sudo apt-get install gparted
<majod> you can install on live usb? :O
<DASPRiD> sure
<DASPRiD> it's just not permanent
<majod> hmm. amazing.
<majod> gonna try dota now.
<DASPRiD> http://stuff.dasprids.de/screenshots/2014/04/20/171656.png
<DASPRiD> you'll have a dialog like that thre
<majod> alright. i think ill figure it out once i see it
<DASPRiD> great :)
<majod> i had to remove fglrx. idk why its absolutely unusable. had 10fps in dota2...with open source drivers its 60...also desktop is much snappier
<majod> too bad video hw acceleration is not working
<BlitzHere> Okay, can anyone help me set up a samba share? I'm not sure how it works but I want to be able to access my home folder from both my phone and tablet
<BlitzHere> I set the floder to share and samba is installed, but what are the Server host, user name and password that I have to enter on my mobile device?
<DASPRiD> by default, your desktop user and pw
<DASPRiD> and host ist the ip of your computer
<BlitzHere> Ah, okay
<BlitzHere> Odd, why does my router show two instances of my computer with two different mac addresses and two different IPs with DHCP leases expiring 4 seconds apart
<BlitzHere> Ok, so, it turns out that ubuntu gave my router two different mac addresses and is connected simultaneously via ethernet cable and WiFi. Is this normal?
<BlitzHere> <DASPRiD> Thanks, allowing anonymous logins worked. A bit insecure but should do the job for now, and my network is private anyway
<MathCubes> Hello can anyone help me?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-13
<penguin1263> how come when i tested gnome shell 3.16 in vmware player the cursor broke
<mem11> Hello ubuntu-gnome people. Please read this paste about a weird flow in gdm config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10812680/
<darkxst> mem11, we dont set TimedLogin
<darkxst> by defaut all setting in custom.conf are commented out
<darkxst> penguin1263, not sure it works here
<darkxst> missing cursor used to be due to the cursor plugin in settings-deamon but that has moved into mutter/gnome-shell now
<mem11> darkxst, so I should post this elsewhere?
<darkxst> you must have made the changes
<mem11> I'm certain I didn't make such conflicting configs
<darkxst> mem11, I am certain that it its disable by default
<mem11> I understand that. The described actions are resulting in unintended results though
<mem11> I'll try to reproduce this on a fresh VM
<darkxst> mem11, auto login is never enabled either (Except on the Live USB/CD session)
<darkxst> this is the default settings
<darkxst> [daemon]
<darkxst> # Uncoment the line below to force the login screen to use Xorg
<darkxst> #WaylandEnable=false
<darkxst> # Enabling automatic login
<darkxst> #  AutomaticLoginEnable = true
<darkxst> #  AutomaticLogin = user1
<darkxst> # Enabling timed login
<darkxst> #  TimedLoginEnable = true
<darkxst> #  TimedLogin = user1
<darkxst> #  TimedLoginDelay = 10
<mem11> Darn. VM guest without guest additions sucks with Gnome
<darkxst> vmware or vbox?
<darkxst> mem11, I only use vmware, since vbox in general sucks
<mem11> fair point
<mem11> using vbox
<darkxst> mem11, really, just grab vmware player (free for personal use)
<darkxst> all the important bits like graphics drivers are in the mainline kernel
<tuchkata> hi
<tuchkata> anyone uses GNOME 3.16 with ubuntu?
<darkxst> tuchkata, yes, its on gnome3-staging ppa
<tuchkata> with which version of Ubuntu do you use it?
<tuchkata> 14.10?
<darkxst> no 15.04
<tuchkata> ok, with beta then
<tuchkata> and how is it working
<tuchkata> are there any bugs
<tuchkata> or at least big bugs
<tuchkata> darkxst?
<darkxst> tuchkata, I would say 15.04 with stock GNOME is more stable than 14.10
<darkxst> 3.16 still has a few annoying issues, but certainly usable
<tuchkata> what are the issues ?
<tuchkata> because I really like 3.16
<tuchkata> and I am pretty used to Ubuntu
<tuchkata> and don't want to migrate to Fedora
<darkxst> media keys stop working sometimes
<tuchkata> thats not a big problem for me
<tuchkata> I want to migrate from Mint with Cinammon to Gnome 3.16 again Ubuntu based
<tuchkata> then it looks like I will wait 10 more days for Ubuntu 15.04 and then upgrade to Gnome 3.16
<darkxst> tuchkata, nothing much will change between then and now as far as 15.04 goes
<darkxst> I think 3.16.1 will be released this week though
<tuchkata> nice
<tuchkata> i will give it a try
<mgedmin> are volume up/down/mute considered media keys?
<darkxst> ues
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> mgedmin, didnt you file that bug??
<mgedmin> no, I'm still on 14.10
<mgedmin> -ENOTIME
<darkxst> must have been someone else then!
<r_rios> Help. I just installe chromium and it's crashing when I got to GMail or G+.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-14
<mem11> darkxst, I've verified the AutoLogin issue from yesterday. Your comments about custom.conf being commented out by default is valid, sometimes. When user chooses "Login automatically" on install, those comments are removed, thus enabling AutoLogin and TimedLogin. And when you turn off the auto login, TimedLogin stays on...
<darkxst> mem11, file a bug
<mem11> darkxst, where?
<mem11> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome This address is nowhere to be found on the webpage and wiki
<darkxst> mem11, use ubuntu-bug command
<darkxst> probably those settings are handled by gnome-settings-daemon
<mgedmin> not gdm?
<darkxst> mgedmin, I think he is talking about changes that are occuring via g-c-c?
<mgedmin> oh right, gdm reads these; something else writes them
<mgedmin> not gnome-control-center itself?
<mem11> darkxst, ubuntu-bug <package-name> : what should I file against?
<darkxst> mgedmin, could be either really, didnt actually check
<darkxst> mem11, I just told you!
<mem11> all right. i'll do it later, as i'm on a different machine
<mem11> isn't there a web-based tracker somewhere?
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome, but ubuntu-bug attaches various bits of relevant system information such as package versions and config settings
<mgedmin> so it's better to use the tool
<mgedmin> (in theory you can file a bug now and then use apport-collect to collect and upload the extra info later)
<darkxst> accountsservices edits the config file
<darkxst> however I can't find any code that would enable TimedLogin
<darkxst> unless its a regex in ubiquity
<mem11> I think it's only during installation. When you don't select "Login Auto..." during install and then modify AutoLogin=False, the commented sections are all there and my change is appended in the file. Hope I'm being clear.
<mem11> Nevermind, I'll make a proper bug report later on. Thanks people.
<darkxst> yes its ubiquity
<darkxst> AutologinParameters="AutomaticLoginEnable=true\n\
<darkxst> AutomaticLogin=$USER\n\
<darkxst> TimedLoginEnable=true\n\
<darkxst> TimedLogin=$USER\n\
<darkxst> TimedLoginDelay=10"
<darkxst> mem11, if you disable autologin in gnome-control-center is it still broken?
<darkxst> my guess is that wont touch the "TimedLogin" keys either though
<mem11> Yes, that's it.
<mem11> TimedLogin isn't changed back.
<darkxst> mem11, ok, file bug against ubiquity, TimedLogin probably doesnt need to be ever set
<darkxst> its probably old code from GNOME2 days
<mem11> Ok, ubiquity. Thanks.
<mem11> Looks like it's been reported couple of months ago actually: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1412791
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1412791 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "automatic login configured in ubiquity cannot be disabled by gnome-control-center" [Undecided,New]
<mem11> Someone responded that "it's not a security bug" :-/ He probably knows better huh?
<darkxst> mem11, physical access to a machine does not count as a security bug
<darkxst> (its ridiculously easy to get root access on any linux machine)
<darkxst> unless its an encrypted system
<mem11> When /home is encrypted, you need password anyway...
<darkxst> you can still get at the root filesystem then
<darkxst> hmm I don't know where that code comes from, seems to be imported into ubiquity at build time
<darkxst> seens to be user-setup
<darkxst> this is crap, ubuntu patch the upstream code directly in that package
<darkxst> it has completely diverged from the debian source
<mem11> how do you track all those sources?
<darkxst> mem11, track what? codesearch.debian.org is useful
<darkxst> normally ubuntu patches are applied over debian code with quilt
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-16
<penguin1263> my greasy pizza fingers are preventing my trackpad from knowing that im scrolling...
<keltim> is there any way to manage mutter's compositing effects? is the cube gone forever?
<mgedmin> mutter never had a cube...
<darkxst> mgedmin, not to mention the cube (presumably compiz) was the most useless POS ever
<mgedmin> eh, I liked the cube
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-17
<tuchkata> anyone tried
<tuchkata> 15.04 with Gnome 3.16?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do we want the packaged extra gnome shell extensions in the staging PPA? most need upstream patches for 3.16
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-18
<lindol> long time no see
<lindol> hi all :)
<lindol> so
<lindol> if i try to translate package-name, (ex. gnome-map or someting like that)
<lindol> should i translate package name to Korean?
<darkxst> lindol those translations are in the desktop file
<darkxst> i.e /usr/share/applications/org.gnome.Maps.desktop
<darkxst> Noskcaj, probably should yes
<darkxst> lindol, although that is autogenerated at build time from the po files
<lindol> darkxst, sorry? T_T. ok, Can i use english to translate wiki page to Korean?
<lindol> like this, gnome-maps와 gnome-weather는 이제 기본으로 설치되어집니다. gnome-photos, gnome-music 그리고 polari는 Ubuntu archive에 설치를 위해 존재합니다.
<lindol> package name is keeping in our language
<lindol> darkxst, ah..
<lindol> i am understanding your mean :)
<lindol> Thank you for your tip and help ;)
<lindol> I will keep package-name (english) in page. :)
<darkxst> lindol you mean on the wiki
<darkxst> I thought you wanted to translate the name as shown in gnome-shell or something
<darkxst> I don't know if they should be translated on the wiki
<darkxst> lindol just "Maps" is ambiguous, and strings with gnome, ie gnome-maps probably arent normally translated?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also if you have any time, would be good to get some of the new 3.16 apps packaged up, calendar etc
<Noskcaj> darkxst, i'll see if i can, but ubuntu is less of a priority for me with HSC and work
<darkxst> Noskcaj, understand, Im pretty flat out at the moment as well
<Noskcaj> Calendar needs evolution 3.13, which is a lot of work.
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm getting a missing separator error for gnome-characters. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/203665513/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.gnome-characters_3.16.1-0ubuntu1~vivid1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Noskcaj> And there's been a bunch of similar errors with other apps
<darkxst> are there patches that touch the Makefile.am?
<darkxst> gah but thats a new package, cant be that
<darkxst> builds fine under jhbuild
<darkxst> Noskcaj, are you getting ok speeds to LP?
<darkxst> i can't get over 10KB/s atm :(
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I don't get much off that normally, so i've not seen a difference
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, its painfully slow for me
<quadrantids__> Hello, I accepted an update yesterday and since then my keyboard has become buggy.
<tuchkata> is the release of Ubuntu Gnome planned for the same date as ubuntu 15.04
<quadrantids__> I thought I installed ubuntu gnome 14.10 but Detail says I'm on 15.04
<Noskcaj> tuchkata, yes
<tuchkata> Nice
<tuchkata> than on Thursday i will move oficiialy to Ubuntu Gnome
<Noskcaj> :)
<tuchkata> I really like Mint
<tuchkata> but I love Gnome 3.14 and 3.16
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gnome-chars fails at @APPSTREAM_XML_RULES@ macro
<darkxst> you need appstream-glib
<Noskcaj> ty
<Noskcaj> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/203727870/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.gnome-characters_3.16.1-0ubuntu1~vivid2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Noskcaj> I'm sure it's an easy fix, but i can't look for a few hours.
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=748124
<ubot5> Gnome bug 748124 in general "build failure" [Normal,New]
<darkxst> patch in there
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ^
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-19
<Noskcaj> ty
<bradscoolio> Greetings!
<bradscoolio> I have a quick question.
<bradscoolio> Are there plans for kernel 4.0 and livepatching?
<Noskcaj> bradscoolio, 15.10
<Noskcaj> it should be here then
<bradscoolio> Will 15.04 be updatable to 15.10?
<darkxst> I don't think the livepatching is ready for use yet
<colbyf> hi anyone know who I install a smb printer on ubuntu gnome or even better who to install the normal ubuntu print manager
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-18
<MichaelTunnell> is Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 going to have Snappy by default
<MichaelTunnell> ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-19
<darkxst> MichaelTunnell, yes
<MichaelTunnell> darkxst: thats great so Ubuntu, Ubuntu MATE and Ubuntu GNOME. That is a great start. :)
<darkxst> The other flavours seemed keen also, however they don't ship GNOME software, so not so simple for them
<MichaelTunnell> I dont think GNOME Software is shipped with Ubuntu MATE, I think Martin just added it to the system. I'll ask him tomorrow.
<MichaelTunnell> thanks for the help
<HejMedDigg> Hello all. I get the following error on boot:  [drm:intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled (expected 1, found 0). I am running gnome-shell 3.16.4 version. The error does nothing noticeable but maybe you guys might know.
<Magentium> Hey Ubuntu gnome peoples! Anyone here able to help me with some questions bout the upcoming Ubuntu 16.04 Release??
<MichaelTunnell> never ask a question and then wait 2 minutes for any response . . . yep that should work
<LaserAllan> whats a good pdf reader for linux?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-20
<darkxst> LaserAllan, evince handles most things
<LocutusOfBorg> ok
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm downloading an image
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, lightdm still launches as root on the images I tested today also
<LocutusOfBorg> link to images?
<LocutusOfBorg> can you please try with the virtualbox on propsed
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, probably http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/20160419/ (I just zsync'ed it)
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm installing xenial beta2
<LocutusOfBorg> darkxst, can you please try?
<LocutusOfBorg> I need to know whick kernel module are you using
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, yes, will try in a sec
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms please
<darkxst> I am (was) using whatever module is tainting the live cd kernel ;)
<LocutusOfBorg> NO
<LocutusOfBorg> that is the problem
<LocutusOfBorg> :(
<darkxst> oh right
<LocutusOfBorg> one sec
<darkxst> I still don't know who had the brain fart to include vbox in the kernel images
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1571156
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1571156 in linux (Ubuntu) "vbox: resync with 5.0.16-dfsg-3" [High,In progress]
<LocutusOfBorg> you can also use the guest-additions-iso file
<LocutusOfBorg> FWIW I deleted the kernel modules under lib/modules and did a dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-guest-dkms
<LocutusOfBorg> because it was refusing to override the 5.0.18 because the old 5.0.16 from kernel were installed
<LocutusOfBorg> bad dpkg is bad
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, vbox is also bad!
<LocutusOfBorg> installed beta-2
<LocutusOfBorg> installed virtualbox-guest-dkms
<LocutusOfBorg> restarted
<LocutusOfBorg> full screen
<LocutusOfBorg> and I don't have xorg-legacy installed
<LocutusOfBorg> trying your daily-live now
<darkxst> I can't even get the dkms package ;(
<LocutusOfBorg> enable proposed it is migrating right now
<LocutusOfBorg>     5.0.18-dfsg-2build1
<LocutusOfBorg> or grab the three debs
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/5.0.18-dfsg-2build1
<darkxst> I did, apt-get is barfing on some appstream error
<darkxst> could be my mirror
<LocutusOfBorg> I use the archive.ubuntu.com
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, that is too slow in Australia!
<LocutusOfBorg> :(
<darkxst> im grabbing the .debs, slowly...
<darkxst> ls
<LocutusOfBorg> ls: error, file not found
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, and while I wait, is vbox getting removed from the kernel?
<LocutusOfBorg> no
<LocutusOfBorg> i don't think so
<LocutusOfBorg> it will be updated
<LocutusOfBorg> daily live installed, and updated
<LocutusOfBorg> installing the guest dkms
<LocutusOfBorg> and rebooting
<LocutusOfBorg> working
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, my vbox is happily just flashing a "^C" symbol!
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm what did you do
<LocutusOfBorg> version
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, current daily image, with the -proposed debs and removed -legacy
<LocutusOfBorg> why did you add legacy in first place?
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't have it installed
<LocutusOfBorg> and the host version?
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, its in our seeds since like whenever 1.18 was uploaded
<darkxst> only  5.0.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, I need to wind down for the night, still battling the flu
<darkxst> so what actually needs to happen when the changes land?
<darkxst> seed vbox-guest-dkms and drop -legacy?
<LocutusOfBorg> yes
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, ok, I will try in the morning when the mirrors have synced up
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> I did this
<LocutusOfBorg> install daily image or beta2
<LocutusOfBorg> enable xenial, xenial-updates xenial-backports xenial-proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<LocutusOfBorg> apt-get dist-upgrade
<LocutusOfBorg> reboot
<LocutusOfBorg> (I also tried without dist-upgrade and after)
<LocutusOfBorg> I tried to install the dkms, and update the kernel after, just to see if the module was still working
<LocutusOfBorg> and in each case I checked apt-get remove xserver-xorg-legacy
<LocutusOfBorg> and it wasn't installed
<LocutusOfBorg> darkxst, take care of your health :)
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, xserver-xorg-legacy is seeded on our images, 100% sure of that
<LocutusOfBorg> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/20160419/
<LocutusOfBorg> here?
<darkxst> ubuntu-gnome
<LocutusOfBorg> I did try everything with ubuntu
<darkxst> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/20160419/
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> I can try that one too
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, ubuntu is still lauching lightdm and the user Xorg as root
<LocutusOfBorg> darkxst, how
<LocutusOfBorg> the legacy package is not installed in the ubuntu/daily-live
<darkxst> I don't know it will be in lightdm somewhere
<darkxst> gdm has proper support for root-less Xorg
<LocutusOfBorg> what is the default?
<darkxst> so gdm runs a gdm user and user Xorg as the user
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, which default?
<LocutusOfBorg> I install ubuntu/daily-live
<LocutusOfBorg> without changing a bit
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, we are not ubuntu! read the channel name again ;)
<darkxst> we use gdm, ubuntu uses lightdm
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, I know that
<LocutusOfBorg> and I'm already trying the ubuntu-gnome/daily-live
<darkxst> ps aux | grep X on the ubuntu images from today, shows lightdm running as root
<LocutusOfBorg> ok
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm a gnome user, but I install it on top of the ubuntu images
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure why I don't pick the ubuntu-gnome flavour
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, with gdm or lightdm?
<LocutusOfBorg> I tried both until wilu
<LocutusOfBorg> wily
<LocutusOfBorg> I usually try both and choose one
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. IIRC lightdm was bad until trusty with gnome
<LocutusOfBorg> (e.g. no way to lock screen from graphic)
<LocutusOfBorg> and with vivid IIRC wasn't even working with lightdm
<LocutusOfBorg> with wily I use lightdm
<LocutusOfBorg> with xenial I'll see
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, yes, I patched a few bits of the GNOME stack to work with lightdm, but we don't really support that config
<LocutusOfBorg> what is the difference between ubuntu-gnome and ubuntu with apt-get install gnome-shell?
<darkxst> mainly a different packageset, lightdm doesnt work 100% with GNOME integration like gdm
<darkxst> gdm and gnome-shell are very tightly coupled
 * darkxst sleeps ....
<mgedmin> you can install ubuntu and cross-upgrade into ubuntu-gnome, but it'll take a bit more than just apt installing gnome-shell
<mgedmin> there are some metapackages that pull in everything
<mgedmin> IIRC the wiki has instructions somewhere
<LocutusOfBorg> darkxst, I did install ubuntu-gnome daily
<LocutusOfBorg> apt-get dist-upgrade and install of virtualbox-guest-dkms
<LocutusOfBorg> at reboot I have a shell, no gdm
<LocutusOfBorg> but startx works
<LocutusOfBorg> with and without the legacy package
<LocutusOfBorg> interesting
<LocutusOfBorg> gdm doesn't start by default
<LocutusOfBorg> but lightdm does
<mgedmin> IIRC you need to use `sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm` and select the display manager you prefer
<mgedmin> maybe `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p LOW gdm`, I don't remember the details -- I'd look for a /usr/share/docs/gdm/README.Debian* to describe this
<mgedmin> ah, no, gdm's README.Debian doesn't say :/
<mgedmin> or, if you're feeling brave, you can apt remove lightdm
<mgedmin> when there's only one display manager installed, there's no need to choose which one you want ;)
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, lightdm is not on our images
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks mgedmin but I don't have such issues
<LocutusOfBorg> darkxst, I did apt-get install lightdm, selected it, rebooted and it started correctly
<LocutusOfBorg> interestingly enough, even with gdm, a startx works
<LocutusOfBorg> I know it isn't seeded
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, yeh because it runs as root?
<LocutusOfBorg> indeed
<darkxst> which defies the entire point of root-less X
<LocutusOfBorg> but with gdm I don't do sudo startx
<LocutusOfBorg> just a startx
<LocutusOfBorg> let me check
<darkxst> LocutusOfBorg, how do you even get the fd for the gpu with vbox UMS drivers?
<LocutusOfBorg> what?
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, strange
<LocutusOfBorg> I did install the live daily build
<LocutusOfBorg> updated with -proposed pocket
<LocutusOfBorg> removed xorg-legacy package
<LocutusOfBorg> reboot, the system blinks for a minute or two
<LocutusOfBorg> (same happens in debian)
<LocutusOfBorg> installed the guest-dkms and guest-utils
<LocutusOfBorg> rebooted
<LocutusOfBorg> everything seems good
<LocutusOfBorg> with gdm of course
<LocutusOfBorg> locutus@locutus-VirtualBox:~$ ps axu |grep gdm
<LocutusOfBorg> root       731  0.0  0.1 289912  7064 ?        Ssl  15:07   0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm3
<LocutusOfBorg> root       738  0.0  0.1 242532  7252 ?        Sl   15:07   0:00 gdm-session-worker [pam/gdm-autologin]
<LocutusOfBorg> locutus    784  0.0  0.1 197648  7584 tty7     Ssl+ 15:07   0:00 /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session --run-script gnome-session --session=gnome
<LocutusOfBorg> locutus    792  0.8  0.7 236024 40904 tty7     S+   15:07   0:00 /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg vt7 -displayfd 3 -auth /run/user/1000/gdm/Xauthority -background none -noreset -keeptty -verbose 3
<LocutusOfBorg> locutus@locutus-VirtualBox:~$ uname -a
<LocutusOfBorg> Linux locutus-VirtualBox 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure what does it mean
<LocutusOfBorg> but I can remove the legacy package, and have everything working with guest-dkms and gdm
<LocutusOfBorg> darkxst, sorry for not letting you sleep
<LocutusOfBorg> trying lightdm now
<LocutusOfBorg> locutus@locutus-VirtualBox:~$ ps axu |grep -i xorg
<LocutusOfBorg> locutus    790  2.6  0.9 249376 53976 tty7     S+   15:13   0:00 /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg vt7 -displayfd 3 -auth /run/user/1000/gdm/Xauthority -background none -noreset -keeptty -verbose 3
<LocutusOfBorg> locutus   1682  0.0  0.0  18488   976 pts/0    S+   15:14   0:00 grep --color=auto -i xorg
<LocutusOfBorg> seems I'm running a rootless gdm3 session correctly
<darkxst> +
<LaserAllan> are there any shortcommands for opening "files"?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-21
<darkxst> LaserAllan, not by default I don't think, but you can add custom shortcuts in gnome-control-center
<yojas> hello, im looking for information about release of 16.04
<yaaic12> Any app to snap a picture using the webcam at login?
<yaaic12> Or say record live for 3 mins
<palasso> hello I will spin up 7 DigitalOcean droplets (all the cities DO has servers) to seed. Are the torrents ready?
<yaaic12> no
<yaaic12> magnet links not working plasso
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, are you aware of progress regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1292398 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1292398 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Second screen position isn't saved from one session to another" [Low,Triaged]
<darkxst> ricotz, I don't think there has been any, the monitor kind in mutter is kind of under maintained without Jasper and Gcampax
<darkxst> s/kind/code
<darkxst> I have been meaning to look into though, it affects my 3rd monitor
<darkxst> (assuming this about loosing position when unplugging a montior and not just rebooting
<ricotz> darkxst, I see, that is unfortunate, I am hit by it myself, but it brought to my attention again
<darkxst> https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/commit/?id=8587f0e80d7da4e8133466571fe4c884293eb700
<ricotz> (for the trusty cycle I applied a crude hack to prevent this reset in mutter)
<darkxst> right there was a patch that just dumped configs that didnt match, ages back
<ricotz> (fwiw this concerns 3.18/xenial)
<ricotz> I see
<rafgas> Hello, im surprised this question doesnt have an answer in the motd. When is 16.04 expected in ubuntu gnome?
<darkxst> ricotz, I will look into it some time
<darkxst> rafgas, the same time as Ubuntu
<darkxst> which is basically when its ready (later today)
<rafgas> perfect! Curious to see what unity looks like, but mostly looking forward to those awesome gnome 3.18 looks and feels like!
<darkxst> ricotz, oh there is a new bug also in 3.20? I just lost my 3rd monitor after reboot, that doesnt normally happen so long as its plugged in ;(
<darkxst> monitors.xml seems confused but maybe that is connectors changing names across NVIDIA releases perhaps
<darkxst> ricotz, right, disabling a monitor from g-c-c deletes the position
<darkxst> just unplugging it however doesnt
<darkxst> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial Final] has been marked as ready
<darkxst> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial Final] has been marked as ready
<mgedmin> *champane*
<darkxst> mgedmin, not quite, waiting on upgrades to sort themselves out ;(
<mgedmin> what does that mean?
<darkxst> bug 1572855
<ubot5`> bug 1572855 in xorg-lts-transitional (Ubuntu) "libgbm.so.1: cannot open shared object file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572855
<darkxst> its fixed, but not migrated yet
<LinDol> hi all
<tao> hi
<Guest46326> can someone give me an information ?
<LinDol> what is the information that you nedd?
<Guest46326> when did the ubuntu-gnome image will be ready on ubuntugnome website ?
<LinDol> *need
<LinDol> oh i don't know it exactly
<LinDol> sorry
<Guest46326> np seems like it's avaible on cdimage
<Guest46326> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/xenial/release/
<Guest46326> just to be sure it's not a beta :)
<LinDol> haha okay :)
<Guest46326> when I have a look at how many times I will take me to dl this ISO, seems like servers are very crowded... I will wait and test
<Guest46326> thx anyway lindol
<LinDol> I think It will be announced April 21.
<LinDol> because when i check ubuntugnome.org
<LinDol> 15.10 was announced with ubuntu release data :)
<LinDol> Guest46326, haha welcome :)
<Guest46326> I saw that the ubuntu unity is ready to dl everywhere
<Guest46326> maybe website ubuntugnome.org is not up to date but the final iso i'm trying to dl is ok
<Guest46326> I will told you after install :)
<LinDol> oh :) but i am not administrator for ubuntu gnome website.. haha :)
<LinDol> but thank you for your testing :)
<Guest46326> np :)
<Guest46326> cya in a few minutes :)
<digitaldefector> when is ubuntu gnome 16.04 released?
<Guest39529> when is ubuntu-gnome getting realeased?
<jbck> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/xenial/release/ubuntu-gnome-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<LocutusOfBorg> darkxst, HI!
<Ergo> hello - are the mirrors updated with final 16.04?
<vimes> Any one know release date of Ubuntu Gnome 16.04?
<Ergo> its released according to mailing list
<Anon95> Quick question: Since Ubuntu has released 16.04 today, is Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 going to be released today as well, or is there a different schedule for the GNOME version?
<youre_a_nickname> is there any update on when the 16.04 ubuntu gnome will be out?
<Anon95> I just realized that 16.04 will not support the proprietary AMD drivers, fglrx. If you've got a computer with an AMD GPU, you should probably stay on whatever version you've got now.
<rafgas> Hello. Is the motd right about latest stable release?
<rafgas> is 16.04 gnome out ?
<Ziioynx> So has anyone heard if Xenial is going to hit today?
<Ziioynx> rafgas: Why do you prefer Gubuntu, I have been using the standard pkg for geez maybe 6
<rafgas> pkg?
<Ziioynx> ubuntu-desktop
<rafgas> unity? i don't know, i like gnome, its very clean and fluid
<Ziioynx> Cool, i am just looking for a change of interface. Unity hasn't changed much is so long just want something a bit different
<rafgas> I felt that unity was in the way, gnome feels almost invisible at times to me
<Ziioynx> What is your primary use?
<rafgas> i write my homework in latex, do my maths in wxmaxima, and when my children are sleeping i play games on steam
<rafgas> and ofc the usual homestuff, music, web
<satysin> hi
<lester_> Hi! Critical issue after upgrading to 16.04 (from 15.10): booting directly on tty1, unable to use keyboard (screen flashing) on a nvidia laptop, is this possibly related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1559576 ? Is my ubuntu dead? Thx ;)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1559576 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Ubuntu Gnome boots to black screen when using proprietary Nvidia drivers on a laptop with Optimus" [Critical,Triaged]
<kernix> hey all
<Ziioynx> Hey kernix
<kernix> how are you? Ziioynx
<Ziioynx> Not too bad
<Ziioynx> Just working away
<Ziioynx> Was hoping to see the official Xenial release today, but they are probably pretty busy.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-22
<Ziioynx> quit
<wyre> hi guys! when has been released ubuntu Gnome 16.04?
<joeberardis> hello?
<joeberardis> anyone else having issues using proprietary nvidia driver with 16.04?
<shayan3985> hi guys  i wonder when will ubuntu16-04 with gnome desktop release? anyone know ?
<shayan3985> no one ? :)
<shayan3985> hmmm :-?
<mgedmin> I think it's out already
<mgedmin> it's just that everyone who can change the topic is now sleeping because Australia time or something
<felixis> hello
<felixis> I am trying to boot into recovery mode on 16.04
<felixis> however pressing the shift key does not bring up the grub screen
<felixis> what could be the reason
<mgedmin> lol I messed up the upgrade
<mgedmin> hit ctrl+shift+i to get the gtk+ inspector
<mgedmin> instead, the upgrade window froze
<Forage> Good afternoon
<LinDol> hi :)
<Forage> First of all: many thanks for yet another shiny Ubuntu GNOME release!
<LinDol> korea is going to midnight :)
<Forage> (second: the channel topic is outdated :-P )
<Forage> Just a quick question: is updating (from 15.10) by using the livecd considered just as safe/stable as using the normal software updater on a running system?
<wyre> hi guys! when will be released ubuntu-gnome 16.04?
<Forage> wyre: it already is
<Forage> the website hasn't been updated due to issues
<Forage> wyre: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2016-April/003913.html
<wyre> mmm ok :D
<Forage> enjoy!
<wyre> Forage, ty :P
<LinDol> Forage, I think you would better just fresh install haha :)
<Forage> LinDol: nonsense
<LinDol> haha :)
<LinDol> I advise you upgrading without livecd :)
<Forage> I can't take you serious any more with your previous advice :-P
<LinDol> oops :) sorry :>
<Forage> It would save me a lot of time using the iso, if things work as expected of course
<Forage> This because of my current internet connection
<Forage> And I already have the iso
<Forage> ...Unless the software updater will download a lot less than the full iso
<LinDol> ah.... i haven't know your network.. sorry, i think upgrading with livecd better
 * Forage wonders: ...when are they finally going to nuke the bloody Rhythmbox...
<mgedmin> if I enable the gnome3-staging PPA on xenial, will I regret it?
<mgedmin> I see apt wants to remove seahorse-daemon for some reason
<mgedmin> was it replaced by some other package, or will I lose the nice gpg keyring integration?
<mgedmin> well, there's one way to find out ;)
<darkxst_> mgedmin, there was a switch to gpupg-pinentry or whatever it is called, not entirely that is related to that though
<darkxst_> gnome3-staging is mostly usable
<darkxst_> but also well behind upstream releases, this release cycle (for xenial proper) was a fucker
<mgedmin> yeah
<mgedmin> the screen locker bug >_<
<darkxst_> which? for upgrades
<mgedmin> yes
<darkxst_> idk how to fix that, and apparently upstream don't either
<mgedmin> oh, was there a link to an upstream bug?  I didn't notice
<darkxst_> you can boot it back to shape with some manual foo
<darkxst_> no, mostly IRC discussions
<mgedmin> I had to finish my upgrade with no window manager
<mgedmin> after using an ssh client on my smartphone to pkill gnome-shell
<darkxst_> because you manually locked it?
<mgedmin> yup!  coffe break -- hit <lock screen> by reflex, dum-de-dum lali-da-da come back oops
<darkxst_> how am I meant to fix that?
<mgedmin> I'm not blaming you!
<darkxst_> you get things back though, switch to a VT kill shell, launch metacity from the VT, then reload shell from metacity
<darkxst_> but yeh thats a bit much for most users
<darkxst_> and things just get worse with wayland ;(
<mgedmin> what does the intermediate step (metacity) give you?
<mgedmin> prevent gnome-shell from re-locking the screen when it launches?
<darkxst_> dbus sessions etc
<mgedmin> (I thought it would, and that's why I didn't restart it from my terminal)
<darkxst_> if you launch shell from a VT its not going to find the dbus user session
<darkxst_> and even if you set that, there must be other things missings
<mgedmin> no, the environment variables are missing
<mgedmin> but I thought if you launch metacity from /dev/tty1, then whatever you launch from that metacity would ... oh
<mgedmin> you mean use an existing terminal that would have all the env vars
<mgedmin> ok, that would work
<mgedmin> nowadays things aren't that bad even without a window manager
<mgedmin> I could change keyboard focus with my mouse
<darkxst_> yes metacity gets your the envvars
<mgedmin> a long time since I had to craft 'metacity' using middle-click copy and paste :)
<darkxst_> short of scraping proc fs
<darkxst_> in wayland if the compositor crashing, everything is gone ;(
<mgedmin> brave new world
<mgedmin> brb, rebooting into gdm 3.20
 * darkxst_ sleeping now
<mgedmin> well that took longer than expected
<mgedmin> tried out a wayland session
<mgedmin> things like xchat-gnome or gnome-settings-daemon segfault there
<mgedmin> middle click works (yay!) but not inside vim (the "* register is empty)
<mgedmin> studied journalctl jogs for 25 minutes, wrote down everything that seemed wrong and rebooted into an old-style X11 session
<mgedmin> xchat-gnome's text area is strangely grey
<mgedmin> mouse cursor (trackpoint) feels strangely quick
<mgedmin> maybe wayland had a different acceleration profile and I got used to it during those 25 mins?
<mgedmin> it feels fine again
<LocutusOfBorg> hi darkxst seems that ubuntu-gnome works with rootless x
<LocutusOfBorg> but xserver-xorg-legacy is still seeded...
<try1604> hi guys!
<try1604> im having issues with nvidia proprietary driver
<try1604> when I start my pc the screen turns off
<try1604> and I had this issue in ubuntu 14.04
<KernelPanic> Hi everybody! I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this, please apolgize me. Ubuntu 16.04 has been released and on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04/release/ appeared a release .iso . On the ubuntu gnome website I can't find any news, is that iso the official release or does it is still in beta (the gnome version)?
<MrJonny> Hey Guys, I got a problem with my gnome ubuntu. In certain apps including software centre I get two letter for key.
<MrJonny> Hey Guys, I got a problem with my gnome ubuntu. In certain apps including software centre I get two letter for each key press.
<KernelPanic> I'm sorry @MrJonny I can't reproduce the issue
<KernelPanic> I'm using ubuntu gnome 15.10 at the moment
<MrJonny> KernelPanic, I can't seem to get it working correctly. If you run the app as root its fine.
<KernelPanic> unfortunately I can't help you. I've never had that issue and I'm not an expert.
<BAHansen> Hello All. I'm sure its been talked about, but just thought I would drop in to see if the Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 build is ready on the daily build DL.
<BAHansen> Guys still working through things?
<jbicha> BAHansen: Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 LTS is released, download links are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<BAHansen> Thanks!
* darkxst changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest LTS Release: 16.04 LTS | Latest Stable Release 16.04 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/getting-involved/ | join us on #gnome @ ubuntu.slack.com ask here if you need an invite to slack
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-23
<digitaldefector> when is ubuntugnome 16.04 being released
<ericchu> digitaldefector, released already. website not updated. download links: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<darkxst> ericchu, we are having issues with the website access atm
<mgedmin> polari 3.20 from gnome3-staging segfaults for me on startup
<darkxst> mgedmin, yes it needs the newer gjs
<darkxst> havent had a chance to package that yet, maybe during the week (xenial release was bumpy as hell
<darkxst> or maybe ricotz can push it
<ricotz> darkxst, mgedmin, synced and pushed from debian to the ppa
<mgedmin> \o/
<ricotz> gjs 1.45.3-1~ that is
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> thanks
 * ricotz goes back to nvidia packaging
<mgedmin> any ideas why xchat-gnome is all grey? http://imgur.com/3SevRDB
<mgedmin> something about GTK+ theming changes maybe?
 * ricotz notes gjs tests are failing :\
<fooctrl> are there any plans to switch to snaps for gnome 3.20?
<darkxst> fooctrl, no
<darkxst> fooctrl, I want to try and ship early development releases (3.21) as a snap, but I don't think thats completely possible yet
<darkxst> GNOME will otherwise remain packaged as debs
<fooctrl> darkxst, right, okay good to know
<darkxst> but you can use 3rd party snaps now
<fooctrl> for gnome?
<vimes> ugh gnome for HiDpi is slightly terrible
<vimes> but only slightly
<darkxst> not for core GNOME, and probably not many apps are packaged yet
<darkxst> but they will work on ubuntu gnome when they appear
<vimes> I still can't get the text in the evolution mail app to not be microscopic whilst at the same size not having chrome literal tabs take up my whole screen
<fooctrl> darkxst, interesting, which 3rd party snaps are these?
<darkxst> vimes, GNOME has the best HiDPI support I though (compared to other DE's) I don't have hardware
<vimes> it worked nicely on Unity darkxst but I still prefer  Gnome.
<darkxst> fooctrl, right now most of them are phone apps
<darkxst> but you can probably expect things like Dropbox, slack, etc to come in the future
<fooctrl> nice, yea I see there's only few available snaps ATM
<fooctrl> but will definitely keep an eye on it
<fooctrl> darkxst, also with >= 16.10 once things are moved to unity 8/mir we should be able to have latest version of gnome?
<darkxst> fooctrl, no
<Forage> Good afternoon
<Forage> I'd like to congratulate you guys for a change. The upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 has been the least painless Ubuntu upgrade ever since I started using Ubuntu as my primary OS (+/- 2011) and having never skipped a half-annual release. Many thanks for all your effort!
<Forage> (now please finally get rid of Rhythmbox, it's long overdue :-P)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-24
<LinDol> hi all
<lindol> Could i know "backported" meaning?
<lindol> because i have not found that word in our dictionary.. T_T
<andro_genius> Hey all, anyone update to 16.04?
<andro_genius> Cause I've been unable to get the broadcom drivers to work..
<andro_genius> After the update.
<Guest8465> hello
<johncena> hey there
<darkxst> johncena, hi
<johncena> I sent an email to the mailing list but my name isn't appearing only my email name
<darkxst> johncena, that would be your email client?
<johncena> Yeah
<johncena> I think it's the mailing list
<johncena> I didn't put in an optional name
<darkxst> was it the website email?
<johncena> Yeah
<johncena> The mailing list page
<darkxst> we are designing if a new atm, if you want to help, there is a channel on slack you could joing
<johncena> I want to be part of the marketing team
<johncena> I am a designer and web developer
<darkxst> I'll send you a slack invite
<johncena> Awesome
<johncena> What is that?
<johncena> Sorry, I've never contributed to a linux distro before. This would be my first
<darkxst> its like IRC, but fancy, that is where the marketing team hang out
<johncena> Oh I see
<johncena> Nice!
<darkxst> once you sign up to the #gnome channel
<darkxst> join the #gnome channel even
<johncena> Thank you ^^
<johncena> I have signed up
<johncena> alright i have joined
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> what does this mean..?
<LinDol> As such it appears Ubuntu is a cycle behind.
<LinDol> As such / it appears / Ubuntu is a cycle behind ?
<jkilfiger> gnome3.20 gdm3 starting on both tty2 and tty7
<jkilfiger> ahoy-hoy
<jkilfiger> ...
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-17
<berglh> getting a lot of video ghosting/stuttering
<berglh> in 17.04
<berglh> i upgraded from 16.10
<berglh> it's on an xps 9560 with 4K display
<berglh> bumblebee setup for running optirun
<berglh> window elements appear and disappear
<berglh> if i type in the terminal that screen stutters all over the place
<berglh> i think there is a problem with inplace upgrade at least at the level i was at
<berglh> running a live USB gnome 17.04 does not replicate the problem
<berglh> i tried a new user login, but noticed this was all happening at the login screen as well indicating a GDM issue afaik
<berglh> i'm fairly confident that a reinstall will fix this
<berglh> i think it has something to do with hidpi
<berglh> at the login screen everything is at naitive 4K res
<berglh> something is pretty wrong
<berglh> definitely seems to be related to hidpi
<berglh> guess i just have to go for reinstall
<berglh> clean install fixed it
<Optimus_Prime> I installed the latest version of gnome, I'm trying to install chrome atm, I downloaded it through web browser and opened it in software installer, but when I click install nothing happens
<darkxst> Optimus_Prime, could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573206 GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix released]
<darkxst> Optimus_Prime, you can always install the .deb with `dpkg -i .deb`
<darkxst> or gdebi
<jbicha> probably bug 1672424
<ubot5> bug 1672424 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Zesty) "Cannot install Debian files outside of the repositories" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672424
<eldon> Is it just me or is the legacy notification tray broken in 17.04?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-18
<jamie_1> hey im on 17.04 and the gnome shell keeps crashing on me
<jpickett> I know this isn't a strictly #u-g question but have there been any reports of extra charges by google payments after syncing a google account with the online accounts feature in gnome (17.04 gnome install)?
<jbicha> jpickett: no, there is no charge for that feature
<guozhipeng> excume me  i find my ubuntu-gnome can use because the bash is transparent and setting interface is black inout can`t tip chinese but other app is normal
<guozhipeng> can't use ubuntu-gnome
<jbicha> zh
<jbicha> ubot5: zh
<ubot5> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TheNumb> jbicha: looks like the Caffeine extension pull request has been merged https://github.com/eonpatapon/gnome-shell-extension-caffeine/commit/ca39609ca9439a1cdf52c64b09ca2617595fbdaa
<danslo> I think my upgrade to 17.04 broke overlays / some fullscreen applications. for example, when fullscreening flash videos it will just glitch out until I press escape again. it's not a chrome problem, when I get desktop notifications while in a fullscreen application (dota, csgo) it does the same thing. I was using the same proprietary nvidia driver, though I've upgraded it too - same issue
<danslo> does this sound familiar to anyone?
<jbicha> that might be a bug with the nvidia proprietary driver
<danslo> jbicha: thing is, it worked just fine with the same driver on the previous version of ubuntu gnome
<danslo> nvidia-378 with 16.10 was fine...  nvidia-378 OR nvidia-381 both broken on 17.04
<jbicha> I'm in a meeting now, but feel free to file a bug :)
<danslo> okay, will do
<jbicha> I don't have nvidia hardware so it really needs someone else to look into it anyway
<danslo> jbicha: I'll do some more digging first. looks like it specifically google chrome (those desktop notifications were from there, so was fullscreening the youtube video)... it works fine when I use firefox
<jbicha> I think someone said that chromium-browser wasn't affected by something similar?
<jbicha> if it's mostly google-chrome, that's not an Ubuntu package so good luck :|
<danslo> yeah, if I can rule out that it's google chrome, I'll file a bug there. thanks!
<danslo> jbicha: so, I found the issue, it's a specific extension (Hide top bar) with chrome. found the answer here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/903272/ubuntu-gnome-freezes-when-i-switch-chrome-to-fullscreen/903436 - maybe it'll help someone some day
<danslo> and there's also already an open bug for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1681822 - I'll track that
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1681822 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome Shell Freezes when Chrome fullscreen is toggled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jbicha> danslo: are you using the Ubuntu package for that or are you using the extension from extensions.gnome.org?
<jbicha> bug 1683154 might fix that but it's not been approved for zesty yet
<ubot5> bug 1683154 in gnome-shell-extension-autohidetopbar (Ubuntu) "[zesty] Hide Top Bar preferences dialog doesn't work" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683154
<danslo> using the one from extensions.gnome.org
<danslo> same issue when installing from apt
<jbicha> https://github.com/mlutfy/hidetopbar/issues/132
<jbicha> yes, neither one has been updated yet (e.g.o or apt)
<danslo> thanks, I'll keep track of them, for now I'll just deal with not having that extension :)
<mika__> good evening
<mika__> Is this the right place to scream for help? ;-)
<mika__> ah
<mika__> it is actually not
<mika__> *reading the title
<mika__> have a nice evening everyone
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-19
<smulverine> Hi. New Ubuntu Gnome user and I'm a little confused about proper config of wired connection. I could use some help.
<smulverine> I've found I can only reach out to the internet by switching off DNSSEC in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf. Is that normal?
<smulverine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24413058/
<smulverine> It's Ubuntu Gnome 17.04, fresh install.
<tony1> I wonder why I cant find gstreamer0.10-tools in the repo for 17.04? I think it is needed for mail-notification. it is different than gstreamer1.0-tools
<tony1> I am also having issues using the ubuntu-mono-light icons. seems pithos icon does not display in the tray. it works with the default adwaita icons fine.
<tony1> I wonder how to fix that or the proper place to ask?
<tmus> Hi guys... By default, ubuntu-gnome 17.04 does not resolve names using the dns-suffix provided by the DHCP server. What's the best way to get systemd-resolved to use the DHCP supplied DNS suffix for name resolution of non-fqdn hostnames?
<tony1> tmus: what dhcp server? setup bind with dynamic updates to dns
<tony1> anyway dhcp needs to update dns for it to resolve
<tmus> tony1, what I mean is not my DHCP client's fqdn but eg my server...
<tmus> tony, I think I just figured out that the problem is actually something else - DNSSEC validation is enabled by default (secure default I guess is hard to argue with). It does cause problems with internal domain names like this.
<tmus> Sorry for the confusion... Will disable and try again
<tmus> tony1, much better!
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-20
<MaximB> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu-gnome 17.04 recently on 2 computers, I like the GUI usability extensions and all, but it seems to be very unstable. it crashes randomly,  the caleder app crashes too, and without command line I can't start it.  am I the only one to have the OS crashes?
<jbicha> MaximB: there's a few fixes that will be relased as Stable Release Updates (SRUs) but it will take some time for them to make it through the SRU process
<jbicha> but some extensions can cause GNOME to crash too!
<MaximB> jbicha: but you aware of the stability issues for ubutnu-gnome? and what extensions case gnome3 to crash?
<jbicha> there are hundreds of extensions! but I heard reports of an older version of Hide Top Bar appearing to trigger crashes, for instance
<darkxst> MaximB, we cannot and do not track extensions, its incredibly easy to make gnome-shell crash with a poorly written extension
<darkxst> I would suggest you uninstall problematic extensions, or contact the authors
<MaximB> darkxst: I actually meant the gnome3 on ubuntu-gnome 17.04, is it stable for you?
<MaximB> because I don't have many extensions and I don't think they are the case of the stability as it's not something I do with them that cases the shell to craash
<jbicha> MaximB: GNOME is stable for me but there are several SRUs in progress to make it better
<MaximB> what are SRUs?
<jbicha> !sru
<ubot5> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<MaximB> jbicha: are you aware of the calender not starting in gui mode bug? or there is a place I cab submit a bug?
<jbicha> MaximB: I've heard reports but there isn't enough info
<jbicha> (because it works for me)
<jbicha> could you run
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug gnome-calendar
<MaximB> jbicha: run it, there are bunch of infos
<jbicha> yes, that will help you file a bug
<jbicha> no, I mean I can start GNOME Calendar just fine, I don't experience that bug
<jbicha> I think you're talking about bug 1681970 ? but it will be a bit easier for me if you just file your own bug
<ubot5> bug 1681970 in GNOME Calendar "gnome-calendar with google account only can start from terminal, no launchers works" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681970
<MaximB> ok, submitted a bug
<MaximB> what more info I can give you jbicha , also are you the dev of the gnome-calender?
<jbicha> ok, the crash you experienced on Sunday is bug 1684778
<ubot5> bug 1684778 in gnome-calendar (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-calendar:11:g_time_zone_get_offset:g_date_time_to_instant:g_date_time_difference:g_date_time_compare:gcal_event_compare" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684778
<sam_wong> I switched from ubuntu-gnome to unity 8 this afternoon but found that most of my application softwares disappeared except the console, system setting and a compass browser. Any comment
<jbicha> sam_wong: Unity 8 is experimental and this is the wrong channel for it
<sam_wong> jbicha: thanks a lot but I couldn't find a relevant channel for this problem
<jbicha> sam_wong: I recommend you log out of Unity 8 and log into a supported desktop like GNOME
<jbicha> Unity 8 is incomplete and will no longer be developed by Canonical
<sam_wong> It seems I have no option and give up Unity 8
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-21
<muzzol> how can I recover <ctrl>+<alt>+<F*> consoles? I just get another graphical environment at F1
<dataman_> Hi. Can someone tell me the difference between the "Global Dark Theme" option and selecting "Adwaita-dark" as GTK+ Theme in GnomeTweakTool?
<jbicha> darkxst: since you're interested in this topic: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=780078
<ubot5> Gnome bug 780078 in general "Add support for top bars on all monitors to allow for multi-monitor support in primary extensions - apps-menu, places-menu, topbar, etc" [Normal,Needinfo]
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-22
<darkxst> jbicha, I think I will try to get to GUADEC
<jarth> Hello, i'm using multiple users on GDM for login. Now i notice these are left exposed on tty... How can i make sure to have only a single tty for GDM so on switch user i don't have to worry about a session being exposed on another tty ?
<jbicha> darkxst: good! are you going to submit a talk proposal this weekend? (deadline is Monday)
<darkxst> jbicha, yes, will work on that tomorrow
<darkxst> jbicha, who is hggdh
<hggdh> darkxst: I am
<jbicha> lol
<hggdh> :-)
<darkxst> hggdh, who?
<hggdh> darkxst: please be more specific. What do you want to know?
<darkxst> hggdh, I didnt realise we had a retarded dragonEyes clone in the channel
<hggdh> darkxst: I am not sure what is going on, but please be aware that being offensive will not help clear the issue
<darkxst> why do I feel you a human trying to be a bot ?
<jbicha> no, he's definitely real
<hggdh> darkxst: I am guessing your problem is that I got opped up here. Am I correct?
<darkxst> hggdh, you could atleast introduce yourself
<hggdh> darkxst: I can, and I will. You could also have asked me directly
<hggdh> darkxst: I am a member of the IRCC. I went +o in another channel, and Freenode decided unilaterally to +o me here
<hggdh> darkxst: I *guessed* getting +o here was the problem after finding you are an op here.
<darkxst> hggdh, common courtesy might suggest that you atleast introduce yourself to the team, and you know perhaps mention why you are here?
<darkxst> it is a little alarming when a random person suddenly +ops on our channel
<darkxst> hggdh, anyway welcome to the channe
<hggdh> darkxst: thank you. But, to be frank, I have been here (and with *buntu(, I guess, longer than you. I did *NOT* want to +o here -- again freenode did it for me.
<hggdh> darkxst: and this whole mis-understanding could have been avoided if you had just directly asked me
<darkxst> hggdh, no need to speculate about my history with *buntu and linux in general. It probably goes back way further than you can imagine
<darkxst> hggdh, I did ask you directly
<darkxst> only just after I asked jbicha and he laughed
<jbicha> I apologize if I made things any worse
<jbicha> I didn't know what the issue was when the question was asked
<hggdh> neither did I. Al well. for the record, I intend to change the IRCC flags from +O to +o in a few
<hggdh> (which means I will op up again)
<hggdh> (this will happen as soon as I get the IRCC to OK it)
<jbicha> oh, so that was went wrong!
<hggdh> yep
<jbicha> *what went wrong
<hggdh> I will go thru all channels, as time allows, and make the same chan where necessary
<jbicha> currently, anyone on the Ubuntu IRC Council would be automatically opped when they join this channel, right?
<hggdh> jbicha: correct
<hggdh> or if they are already in the channel
<jbicha> it looks like that was set when this channel was first established years ago
<hggdh> I think so. And it is (now clearly obviously) confusing for local ops when somebody they do not know from Adam suddenly +o
<hggdh> and -- again guessing -- this is probably going on on many other channels
<darkxst> anyway I need sleep, good night all!
<jbicha> good night
<hggdh> csaccess
<hggdh> jbicha: just a question -- on 17.04 I cannot change the touchpad to left-handed (again). bug 1586657 talked about it, and the need for a new xserver lib
<ubot5> bug 1586657 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Touchpad gsettings being ignored" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1586657
<hggdh> this lib is installed, apparently, now by default.
<hggdh> do you have any idea on what gives?
<jbicha> hggdh: you don't have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed, do you?
<jbicha> (you don't want it to be installed for GNOME to work correctly)
<hggdh> jbicha: oh, so the problem is now backward -- if I have the lib installed, it will mess with Gnome...
<hggdh> uninstalled, rebooted, no still primary button is right.
<jbicha> hggdh: it worked on my computer, I just changed the Primary Button switch in Settings>Mouse & Touchpad
<jbicha> default is Left so I switched it Right (and then switched it back after because it's hard for me to use my touchpad that way!)
<hggdh> letme try again
<jbicha> are you on native hardware or in a VM? because VMs might do weird stuff
<hggdh> native, but I have UNity, KDE, and Gome installed here. I am now wondering if there is a conflict
<jbicha> and you have xserver-xorg-input-libinput installed, right?
<hggdh> jbicha: not anymore
<hggdh> itwas installed
<jbicha> you need -libinput installed and -synaptics not installed
<hggdh> oh, I had completely forgotten synaptics... rebooting
<hggdh> yes, that was it. just removing synaptics made it work
<hggdh> thank you, sir
<hggdh> I now have my beloved right click as primary :-)
<jbicha> hggdh: I added a Release Note for Ubuntu GNOME for LP: #1683016
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1683016 in Ubuntu GNOME "Zesty: Touchpad natural scrolling doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683016
<jbicha> I'm not sure "Fix Released" is the right status, but I don't think the issue is fixable for 17.04
<hggdh> jbicha: I think it is as good as we can get at the moment. synaptics will need to get dropped from xserver-input-all
<hggdh> perhaps we should open a bug on that?
<hggdh> IDK, I do not deal with xserver, mostly
<jbicha> hggdh: yes we can do that in Ubuntu, could you file the bug and add the tag gnome-17.10 ?
<hggdh> aye, on it
<hggdh> bug 1685542 submitted
<ubot5> bug 1685542 in xorg (Ubuntu) "xserver libinput and synaptics conflict on mouse/touchpad settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685542
<Guest87426> hello i just installed gnome on ubuntu 17.04 and i cant find a way to use horizontal scrolling
<Guest87426> in unity works out of the box
<Guest87426> also there is no "horiz-scroll-enabled" key in dconf
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-23
<jbicha> hggdh: you can pick a different session in gdm, that's what the gear button is for when you enter your password
<hggdh> oh. Let me try it. I think I had clicked on every image there , but I probably, by default, used the right click, and got nothing
<hggdh> jbicha: yes indeed, I will correct my email. Interesting the whole first pane (where you select the userId) accepts left and right clicks
<hggdh> but the bloody gear box... only left click.
<hggdh> Oy vey!
<jbicha> hggdh: ok: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/695164
<ubot5> Gnome bug 695164 in general "provide left-handed and right-handed mouse users with identical behavior" [Normal,New]
<darkxst> jbicha, -synaptics is not seeded in ubuntu GNOME is it?
<darkxst> its probably just hanging around post update?
<hggdh> jbicha: yes, I remember that bug :-)
<hggdh> as far as I can remember, there is also one for lightdm
<jbicha> darkxst: right, it's one of those annoyances for people who install multiple desktops
<darkxst> jbicha, we could ship a Xorg snippet to force libinput, but then they would have no mouse config under unity
<jbicha> it's a problem for stretch too :(
<hggdh> although anedoctal, I just moved to Unity, and was still able to reconfigure the mouse primary button
<darkxst> hggdh, using libinput? unity-control-cennter was never ported to libinput afair Bug 1417980
<ubot5> bug 1417980 in cinnamon-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Add support for unified Xorg input driver" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417980
<hggdh> darkxst: yes, libinput. on the other hand, I *do* seem to have some small issues after reboot, with some gnome settings lost
<hggdh> nothing critical
<hggdh> except that google chrome now coredumps :-)
<iorux> Hello
<wludi> Hi, I tried install a gnome-ubuntu but after whole process of installation my cpu stuck on x[sec] I run installation with nomodeset, but it's stuck. I tried install version16.04, and 17.04. I have Laptop Inspiron 7559 with dual disc (ssd and hdd)
<darkxst> wludi, what got stuck?
<wludi> darkxst cpu stuck for x[sec]
<darkxst> not entirely sure what you mean there
<darkxst> I have an inspiron 5xxx all works fine here
<darkxst> nomodeset should be required on newer intel iGPU's
<darkxst> shouldnt be
<wludi> darkxst I have inspiron 7559 with 4k screen and i7-6700hq with nvidia 960m. I don't know why it stuck in any installation (with nomodeset or without it). I read whole instrucion from "Dell how to install ubuntu on my laptop but it doesn't work"
<darkxst> wludi, hybrid graphics? can you disable the nvidia gpu and see if it works then?
<darkxst> there are known issues with hybrid graphics but I can't fix them as I don't have the hardware to test on
<darkxst> there are known issues with hybrid graphics but I can't fix them as I don't have the hardware to test on
<wludi> @darkxst I will try it with diable nvidia gpu but I can not do it right now
<meetingology> wludi: Error: "darkxst" is not a valid command.
<wludi> #darkxst I will try it with diable nvidia gpu but I can not do it right now
<darkxst> wludi, let us know how it goes
<darkxst> wludi, I could at some point use a guinea pick with hybrid graphics and remote access to look at the issues
<darkxst> guinea pig
<darkxst> Noskcaj, are you still alive?
<darkxst> jbicha, ping
<darkxst> jbicha, n/m im going to bed
<darkxst> ive submitted guadec talk and request to Ubuntu Council for travel
<darkxst> ive submitted guadec talk and request to Ubuntu Council for travel
<doost> hi, i installed a third party application from a deb but now i want to uninstall it but it doesn't appear in the software center... how would i do it?
<jbicha> !support
<ubot5> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<doost> oh, okay. i have ubuntu-gnome installed but you would prefer me to go there?
<jbicha> yes, there are a lot more people there to help answer your questions; that channel supports all official flavors of Ubuntu
<doost> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-04-21
<gonyere_OOK9ZW> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<gonyere_OOK9ZW> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<gonyere_OOK9ZW> JanC mgedmin Axy Saukk wyre KeithIMyers makije book` ubot9 dgtlchlk Stinky-Feet hggdh lathiat ThorHop[m] GregKNicholson[m meetingology muktupavels Noskcaj drkokandy darkxst roasted el Netmage MrFixIt nolsen charles aisrael craysiii ernstp georgeowell trevor_s Guest65737 ubuntulog2 darmok jbicha Anarchic` berglh Qasker Guest13685 ubot5` Duckle freakyy S007 Metacity TuxShells alien2003 gonyere_ cjohnston teward njalk Spyda
<MrFixIt> I have had great luck having my dconf settings moving from upgrade to upgrade until 18.04. Was there some change made to the dconf database so it no longer recognizes older settings?
<jbicha> MrFixIt: how exactly are you handling dconf?
<MrFixIt> in the past I have either used dconf to get a dump of / then import or in some cases using the existing stored dconf settings in the home directory when I have upgraded the OS
<jbicha> did you use 17.10 or are you upgrading from 16.04 now?
<MrFixIt> it was a fresh install of 18.04, but with a home directory restore from backup
<jbicha> backup from what version?
<MrFixIt> it would've been 16.04
<jbicha> we switched to per-desktop gsettings in 17.10 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.53.4-3ubuntu1
<MrFixIt> ok I'll research a bit more thanks for  the link...
<MrFixIt> one other question though... when are we going to see the quarter screen window placement in gnome? is that beyond 3.28 or was that decision never made?
<jbicha> that feature will be there when it's finished
<jbicha> it's way too late for GNOME 3.28
<jbicha> it's not about making a decision, it's just a lot of work  to finish :)
<MrFixIt> ah so it might be there in 18.10 or beyond?
<MrFixIt> totally understand about the work. I've just been trying to get the put windows extension to do the lifting until then
<MrFixIt> jbicha, appreciate the responses!
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-04-16
<pavilion> How do you change the username and password of a network share in Nautalis?
